# Show us what you have on a NATO strap!



## vkalia

As the subject says... I'd be keen on seeing what you have on a NATO strap. 

TIA.


----------



## NickinNYC

Omega Deville Rome 1960 on Hondikee Kangaroo Leather NATO


----------



## OrangeSport




----------



## sillo38

Citizen ny2300


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Oh boy.......you asked for it.....


----------



## bronxbomber252




----------



## camb66




----------



## timetrial-pro

Every watch I own is on a Zulu, Love Zulu straps.


----------



## Kluber

EDIT - updated with a few more.


----------



## Henry S




----------



## mitchjrj

I've started getting hooked on these and have few in transit. I waffle over the 5-ring configuration as they're a bit much. Here's a couple that I happen to have pictures of...


----------



## Robmks

Of course fitting for military style ......

















Also ........

























Bob


----------



## ryanmanyes




----------



## Rob Roberts




----------



## vkalia

Hot damn.

<sweating profusely>


----------



## Giggo

Grey Zulu on a Black Bay 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BusyTimmy

U1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bu11itt

I end up putting most of my watches on NATO's at one point or another...

Monster









WUS Kosmodrom





Sinn U-1T







GMT-II


----------



## greg19

My Deep Blue that I use as my beater.


----------



## mitchjrj

Curious if anyone can direct me to site that offers this style strap but with PVD rings. I have a black watch that this is perfect for but have only ever seen the strap in stainless.


----------



## mleok

I only have these two homages on NATOs, the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military, and the Borealis Sea Hawk.


----------



## vkalia

Dammit. Now I have gone and ordered a Hamilton Khaki Field as a daily beater, to use with a NATO strap.


----------



## tempocalypse

A vintage sub is always great with a Nato. Have a selection of nice leather natos for my 5513 with faded bezel.






































Sinn 356 Fleiger II with copper dial. The copper is nicely set off with a green fabric nato.















Baume and Mercier Capeland chrono. One of the older 38mm ones, not the current flyback. The smaller size and plexi crystal gives a nice vintage vibe which I prefer on this leather nato to the original croc strap. Pretty bumped this is out for service for now.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

This 






and this


----------



## sticky

Few things look better than an OM an a Nato, particularly a gen 1 (recognise the strap Imagwai?)


----------



## mitchjrj

Good mail day...


----------



## sillo38




----------



## galliano




----------



## mitchjrj

Had a bunch arrive today.

























Also in today's mail was an Orient Ray. I had purchased blue one a few months ago and ended up returning it as it just didn't have the wrist presence I was after. Got a Mako XL instead. But every time I see the Ray I pause so I figured I'd give it another go, this time in black. Glad I did. Such a cool watch. But what really surprised me is how much I like it on a black and khaki NATO...

















Both work very well. And the nice thing about the NATO is it somewhat beefs up the wrist presence. Still wish it had another millimeter to the case, but am very happy with the look.


----------



## mitchjrj

Another look at the black Ray on black NATO. Sitting here reading on my iPad and it struck me it would make a great softbox.


----------



## WrnrG

Sent while I'm supposed to be working.


----------



## mitchjrj

And a couple more...


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Aquavit




----------



## spronston




----------



## gm78

Only a few pictures... There are too many to post them all at once. ;-)


----------



## Aquavit

^^^ Your Vintage 1953 Airman looks great on that NATO!


----------



## gm78

Thank you! 

Usually I use my straps for several watches, but not this one. This seems to be made exclusively for the Airman. ;-)


----------



## tam pak yu

My G shock aviators.


----------



## chronotimer

Dont laugh , it was free with the gun purchase. Seems to run fine but dont wear it much. Its the brat of the pack.


----------



## tam pak yu

And my15 years old Sunnto vector


----------



## Blak Smyth

Gauge on Vintage Ammo Pouch Nato
Laco on Horween Dublin
A7on Chromexcel


----------



## vkalia

Aviators in brown leathers.
Blue dials with a regular NATO strap.
These are some of my favorite things.


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

Here's what I have on a nato:


----------



## nimbushopper

Ok, I'll play!


----------



## Gary123




----------



## christre

My 68 pre-moon Speedmaster looks pretty good on a NATO....


----------



## JPfeuffer

Recently sold but this was my favorite watch/nato combo ever...


----------



## gm78

I have a new strap for the Goldeneye, black/brown with golden rings. The brown color does not exactly match the color of the bezel, but I think it will do:


----------



## tam pak yu

Just wanna share a bit of my playful customized GD 100MS ( earth tone )on Zulu strap.


----------



## tam pak yu

Some more pics


----------



## English Gent




----------



## ttparrot




----------



## Contaygious




----------



## sillo38




----------



## Bababooey

Gavox Squadron on a cheap, generic leather NATO


----------



## retr0

Halios Delfin on green nato. Lovely combination!


----------



## Chronopolis

I got a few


----------



## daytonjim7153

WOW! Nice selection of watch straps, IMHO you have good taste. I'm really digging the leather strap you have on the Speedy Pro. Please tell me what and where you sourced it. Thanks in advance. Please send your email to my primary address so I don't miss it. [email protected]
Jim Roberts


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## chronotimer

Now thats a real watch on a nato strap. New addition for me. Great Lum Tec B13 

from Tapatalk and my fingers


----------



## Giggo

Here's another shot. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## five11am

Black stainless steel PlusMinusZero watch, Tokyo
Grey Timex Weekender T2N649

Both have custom straps by 5:11am.com


----------



## Underwatermechanic




----------



## mitchjrj

If you don't loosen that strap your hand is going to be the same color!



Underwatermechanic said:


>


----------



## thekody

nimbushopper said:


> Ok, I'll play!


Nice Balls.


----------



## monza06

I used to dislike Natos until a year ago and now almost half of my watches are on the cheap nylon


----------



## mitchjrj

Me too. Now I have a bunch.

That said, does your Deep Blue pictured have 24mm Luger? And if so where did you get the blue/white/orange NATO? I just got a DB with blue dial and Orange hands and that color combo is perfect but I haven't found it in 24mm (pictured is with a 22mm I have and wanted to test, so ignore the gaps).











monza06 said:


> I used to dislike Natos until a year ago and now almost half of my watches are on the cheap nylon
> 
> [/]


http://postimage.org/


----------



## monza06

mitchjrj said:


> Me too. Now I have a bunch.
> 
> That said, does your Deep Blue pictured have 24mm Luger? And if so where did you get the blue/white/orange NATO? I just got a DB with blue dial and Orange hands and that color combo is perfect but I haven't found it in 24mm (pictured is with a 22mm I have and wanted to test, so ignore the gaps).
> 
> View attachment 2163146


Yeah, I was very particular on that strap too, it's 24mm, bought from here :

NAVY BLUE / ORANGE / WHITE - NATO SS Nylon Replacement Military Watch Strap Clockwork Synergy - Nato Watch straps & Leather Watch Bands


----------



## Mikavulin

Heres some of my Belgian Nato Straps









Leather 22mm Gavox Nato with Gavox Aurora Prototype









The Squadron with a Nice Deep blue Nato









And Here a Very Unique and one only Nato I created for the 4th of July (No production yet)









And Here very nice Composition for Jonathan


----------



## vkalia

Mikavulin - where did you get the Belgian NATO strap? As a big fan of Belgian cycling (give me the Hell of the North over that piddly Tour de France anyday) and someone who rides and races on a Ridley, I wouldnt mind getting that, and a matching watch to go with it.


----------



## Tiger-rider

Snk803 and vostok








Promaster diver








Snk809


----------



## Kluber

A few more of my nato combos I like...

































Cheers.


----------



## bronxbomber252




----------



## mitchjrj

Good pairing. Cool composition. And kudos on the avatar.

For my part right now I'm wearing an AVI-8 on a tan leather NATO. Which is essentially invisible. Very comfy, and just the right vibe for watch. Which won't be winning quality or design awards anytime soon but is a fun modern pilot with a cool dial. And the leather is not as "paper" thin as reviews make it out to be. It's just fine and any thicker would be less flexible and would be tough to fit through the lugs. Also works well on a red/gray Bond.


----------



## bronxbomber252

thanks! I like that Avi-8, looks like an altimeter.


----------



## liujin08




----------



## ev13wt

So many beautiful watches!

Here the TO1 on a NATO:


----------



## LesserBlackDog




----------



## mitchjrj

Picked up this Seiko chrono during Jomashop's Thanksgiving sales. Quartz be damned it's a nice looking casual sport watch and I wanted a "bumblebee." Just received this NATO today and works great. I have a gray with black/yellow stripes somewhere in the mail. Nice bit of sun when the days are dull.


----------



## lvt




----------



## vkalia

Finally I can post one on my own thread...










I dont really like this strap - it is a little lighter than i expected. Have ordered a leather Nato strap off Ebay instead.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

I have 2 and looking for more.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Deledda

To the good life.


----------



## Stellite




----------



## justbecauseIcan

sold this watch last week but hat it on this strap for the last couple months..


----------



## mitchjrj

justbecauseIcan said:


> sold this watch last week but hat it on this strap for the last couple months..
> 
> View attachment 2327002


One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Bababooey




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Bababooey




----------



## mitchjrj

Some new additions. First, a really nice Phoenix NATO strap from GasGasBones on an Orient Mako II:

















Next up, a new Seiko chronograph. My love for this retro style and so-called "Monte Carlo" color complement (blue/white/orange) outweighs its quartz underbelly. First on the most obvious (and my preferred) matching NATO...

















And on solid navy...

















Any number of blue, white, and/or orange styles would work well here. It actually came with a decent metal bracelet but I had eyeballed it for the NATO right out of the gate.


----------



## shameless

couple of straps can go a long way


----------



## vkalia

mitchjrj said:


> Some new additions. First, a really nice Phoenix NATO strap from GasGasBones on an Orient Mako II:
> 
> Next up, a new Seiko chronograph. My love for this retro style and so-called "Monte Carlo" color complement (blue/white/orange) outweighs its quartz underbelly. First on the most obvious (and my preferred) matching NATO...
> 
> View attachment 2463738
> 
> 
> Any number of blue, white, and/or orange styles would work well here. It actually came with a decent metal bracelet but I had eyeballed it for the NATO right out of the gate.


I have this exact watch on order from Jomashop, and plan to put in on NATO strap as a beater. Thanks for those photos - they are giving me some interesting ideas. Did you use a 21mm strap or did 22s fit on it just fine?


----------



## COOKS

Tudor Black Bay on Dark brown Leather nato.


----------



## mitchjrj

vkalia said:


> Did you use a 21mm strap or did 22s fit on it just fine?


Here's the thing... the watch has 22mm lugs. Jomashop's description is wrong.


----------



## captain_hx

Mako on NATO for me today


----------



## Perseus

I rocked this one for Christmas.


----------



## mitchjrj

I was thinking after the fact I should have ordered something for the occasion.


----------



## Synequano

These three,but I'm not wearing any of them at the moment


----------



## geezerbutler

GMT:


----------



## Sentient_meat




----------



## tjambarker

My Christmas present a Tissot T-Touch ii RBS 6 Nations Special Edition.


----------



## mitchjrj

captain_hx said:


> Mako on NATO for me today
> View attachment 2469690


In my opinion the Mako/Ray benefit a great deal from a NATO.


----------



## mitchjrj

tjambarker said:


> My Christmas present a Tissot T-Touch ii RBS 6 Nations Special Edition.


Excellent pairing.


----------



## Jove




----------



## incontrol




----------



## gm78

Ball Fireman Storm Chaser DLC Glow


----------



## alex79

Daytona and Vostok plus some other but no pictures in this devise .


----------



## mitchjrj

Seiko quartz chrono with Le Mans strap from NATO Strap Co.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*




----------



## Biggie_Robs




----------



## Miskatonic84

Nowadays


----------



## Pro Diver

This one today.


----------



## the gig

I've recently been wearing only Natos. Like on everything. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan

The Orange brothers


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Miskatonic84 said:


> Nowadays


I have that same exact combo!!





(yes, I play a lot of poker & I take pictures of my watch as I do so, lol)


----------



## EricM

Seiko Monster on patrol in East Africa.


----------



## thekody

Here is what I'm sporting today.










- via tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252

EricM said:


> View attachment 2618066
> 
> 
> Seiko Monster on patrol in East Africa.


Just got back from there in August... Have a Tusker at 11D for me!


----------



## EricM

bronxbomber252 said:


> Just got back from there in August... Have a Tusker at 11D for me!


lmao! Will do, man!! Congrats on finishing your tour. 3 mos to go!

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## il Pirati

Glycine Airman Base 22


----------



## alex79

Modded mix between seiko MKII and dagaz


----------



## alex79

Toothbras said:


>


NICE ,!


----------



## ivotedale

Having an egg-sellent night with the '74 Benrus


----------



## e29ville

Croton, lefty modded with MM distressed dial.







Croton lefty modded.







Invicta 8926 Lefty modded with blue FFF dial







Parnis, lefty modded with Milgauss style dial + hands







Dennis Rudy, custom built lefty flieger with B Uhren dial.







Arvis lefty mod with California dial







My little Seiko, lefty modded.







Parnis, BR style, lefty modded.







Arvis, lefty modded with MM dial.







Seiko SKX, lefty modded.







Seiko SKX, lefty modded.







Lefty modded vintage Seiko







Seiko monster bead-blasted and lefty modded.







Seiko SKX, before lefty modding.







Seiko SKX, before lefty modding.







Seiko PO lefty mod.


----------



## Jeremy Hammock

Tudor


----------



## e29ville

My lefties mods on NATO.


----------



## alex79

BB on Zulu ^^


----------



## bonbonson

Military green nato as of now, planning some other nato combos soon









"A Rolex is just a watch just like a diamond is just a stone"


----------



## alex79

Some more


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kymar




----------



## u2bdet

Bulova Surfboard Chrono...on Nato


----------



## sakebomb




----------



## b'oris




----------



## thekody

My newest on a few different Ague Trading Company NATO straps.




























- via tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Shockwave




----------



## lu.stan

Nice Nato straps, I love the Zulu


----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont MB111 on 5 ring Zulu! Cheers Jim b-).


----------



## ivotedale

More Benrus 3061 love


----------



## nimbushopper




----------



## Stellite




----------



## gm78

Seiko SKX007


----------



## justadad

7002 on sand Zulu on bright new baseball!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterHo

Bought 2 NATO`s(and 2 pair of sneakers) with the money I won here on WUS. Sorry no new watch.
This is what wearing now:
LACO Munster







With some lume







My old NATO


----------



## Bababooey




----------



## nimz911




----------



## normanparkinson

This is a modified Seiko SKX007, courtesy of Yobokies, on a NATO strap that is at least 15 years old.


----------



## thekody

normanparkinson said:


> This is a modified Seiko SKX007, courtesy of Yobokies, on a NATO strap that is at least 15 years old.
> View attachment 2864649


I like that Mod. I think it would look even better with a 22mm NATO though |> |>


----------



## normanparkinson

Oh I don't know, I was aiming for 'authentic' Bond style of wearing a watch strap...


----------



## mitchjrj

Did the hat trick today, starting with the Seiko...









Then I picked up the mail and among the pile was a new gray ZULU with bronze rings so onto the Moana Pacific Pro it went...









I saw someone on eBay selling the MPP with this combination and was surprised how much I liked the contrast with the brass. And I have a Magrette Vantage bronze on pre-order so I'm ahead of the game.

Later in the afternoon picked up a delivery at the post office, which was a new Seiko SKX007. The stock bracelet is awful so off it went and swapped for a Phoenix NATO, which is what I'm still wearing...


----------



## Memphis1

VSA Alpnach and new release citizen


----------



## alex79

Pelagos on Zulu


----------



## Shawnny

I only do leather NATOs, and I like to switch them around a lot. I have an oxblood NATO on the way from Singapore.


----------



## jelliottz

My Kiger Milsub on a very& PVD Ague Trading Nato. 

























Sent via my mobile


----------



## justadad

New NATO!


----------



## TheOwl

Modded Gigandet + Bond RAF


----------



## gm78

Seiko SKX007 mod on Nato


----------



## Scouse

1953 Omega aircrew


----------



## StufflerMike

Long time ago - The Stuffler on Nato


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Tclef

Well, there's col. Klebb, but when I go nato, it's usually my monster.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tairese7

Scouse said:


> View attachment 2978762
> 1953 Omega aircrew


Where'd you get this strap? Looks really nice.


----------



## Shockwave




----------



## AvudBazMon

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD WHERE DID YOU GET THE HEAT WATCH???


----------



## bronxbomber252

Busy day building stuff for a local charity with my Nato


----------



## gm78

I like the Airman 1953 Vintage on different Nato straps


----------



## estrickland

I bounce around between NATO, rubber, leather and bracelets, but here are my watches I've worn on NATO:


----------



## mitchjrj

estrickland said:


> I bounce around between NATO, rubber, leather and bracelets, but here are my watches I've worn on NATO:
> 
> View attachment 3321138


Is this a Phoenix NATO? Looks like it - I have the same one, fantastic strap. They have a black with orange/grey that's awesome. The Seiko is not bad either. ;-)

Just grabbed an olive for my Magrette and really like the combo...


----------



## UnknownSekonda

just a plain Green NATO strap. Since My watch is a military watch with green lume, So i thought the green NATO military strap would be a good match for this watch.


----------



## busmatt

UnknownSekonda said:


> just a plain Green NATO strap. Since My watch is a military watch with green lume, So i thought the green NATO military strap would be a good match for this watch.


Hmmm, a Sekonda, made in the USSR on a NATO strap, the irony is not lost on me

Looks great by the way 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## UnknownSekonda

busmatt said:


> Hmmm, a Sekonda, made in the USSR on a NATO strap, the irony is not lost on me
> 
> Looks great by the way
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Thank you Matt. I proud to own this watch


----------



## estrickland

mitchjrj said:


> Is this a Phoenix NATO? Looks like it - I have the same one, fantastic strap. They have a black with orange/grey that's awesome. The Seiko is not bad either. ;-)
> 
> Just grabbed an olive for my Magrette and really like the combo...
> 
> View attachment 3444274


Yeah, Phoenix NATO - well spotted.

If I'm putting a cheap nylon strap on a watch, it might as well be the the most legit cheap nylon strap I can find.

+ I like the Magrettes, and nice combo.


----------



## Justin Stacks




----------



## mzmtg

Only one I've got riding on a NATO right now, my 1680 on a Crown & Buckle 3-ring HD


----------



## Cabinetman




----------



## Venkat

Amazing Steinhart Nav B-Uhr today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff

Acionna by Lew & Huey on some gray strap from Natostrapco.


----------



## exxtinguishable




----------



## exxtinguishable

Also this baby (its a Bulova 96A23)


----------



## k3vin




----------



## mitchjrj

New Crown & Buckle/Analog Shift collaboration. Not a common NATO style, rings are nicely satin and the keeper closest to the buckle as a finely engraved Analog Shift logo.









If interested: analog/shift Collaboration #2 - What's New - Featured - Crown and Buckle


----------



## Fiasco

From Russia with love


----------



## ezwip




----------



## UnknownSekonda

Fiasco said:


> From Russia with love
> 
> View attachment 3481378


Finally! Nice to see a Russian watch on this thread.


----------



## omeglycine

This today.


----------



## bullshark




----------



## Richqqqq




----------



## monza06

I 'created' my own NATO strap by cutting off the short piece:


----------



## gm78

My 007 mod on different Nato straps:


----------



## wtma

Almost all my watches are on either nato or zulu. Here's my Russian Kirova Chrono reissue with all her matching blasted hardware nato's. I got them all from Dagaz, very good quality.


----------



## Chase16




----------



## vkalia

My Orange Monster and my furry monster....


----------



## cp235

*Show off your nato straps!*

Hi! I want to see some nato/zulu strap pics, and a lot of the ones on google images aren't great. Let the fun begin!

P.S: There was a similar post with only a couple authors about two years ago. I'm trying to reboot it.

Old post URL: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/show-off-your-nato-straps-your-favority-watch-772556.html


----------



## watch_hor

*Re: Show off your nato straps!*

Active thread on the same topic here. 20 pages of awesomeness to peruse, latest post 18hrs ago. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/show-us-what-you-have-nato-strap-1217418.html


----------



## Bradjhomes

Merged


----------



## Lelocle

vkalia said:


> As the subject says... I'd be keen on seeing what you have on a NATO strap.
> 
> TIA.


----------



## cp235

god, this thread had good turnout!


----------



## Bradjhomes

cp235 said:


> god, this thread had good turnout!


The original one, yes


----------



## thekody

cp235 said:


> Hi! I want to see some nato/zulu strap pics, and a lot of the ones on google images aren't great. Let the fun begin!
> 
> P.S: There was a similar post with only a couple authors about two years ago. I'm trying to reboot it.
> 
> Old post URL: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/show-off-your-nato-straps-your-favority-watch-772556.html


ROFL Why would you want to resurrect an old post on the same topic as the thread you JUST posted in? I'm confused.

And a photo for good measure.


----------



## dmcevoy

A bit unorthodox, but this is my 1946 Tissot bumper automatic. The NATO works fairly well with the silver/blue two-tone dial.


----------



## mark_uk

The 2 watches of mine that regularly sit on NATO's


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## watchdaddy1

Gota love natos

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajurist




----------



## makmakako




----------



## earlgrey00

My 42mm PO...



Kind regards,
Craig


----------



## Bababooey




----------



## steq

Seiko SBCW003. Blue bezel and face pops nice on this Nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad

earlgrey00 said:


> My 42mm PO...
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Craig


Hmmmm..........SM pro (check), Bond NATO (check), Craig (check).......

As is Daniel perhaps?


----------



## eugenicus

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

'69 Breitling Datora


----------



## mitchjrj

smalleq said:


> '69 Breitling Datora


Wow.

Just...

Wow.


----------



## gm78

Halios Tropik SS on black Nato


----------



## Chronopolis

Two recent additions:


----------



## garydusa

*Pepsi on Black Steinhart Nato 








Seiko 7002-700A (Nov 1992) (+4Sec/Day)
*


----------



## diaby2afc

Dumb question but is there any noticeable difference between a $7 nylon strap and a $30 one? They look the same to me.


----------



## mitchjrj

There is definitely a difference between straps but I've never tried a $30. Some are thicker, better edging (ex Crown & Buckle heavy duty). Some are softer (ex Gnomon). The Phoenix from GasGasBones are beautifully done.


----------



## diaby2afc

Thanks. And are there specific natos that are designed not to have that loop on the top side of the watch? I know if it's too long the strap can be cut off but wouldn't that make the strap less secure?

Even if that loop was on the underside of the wrist, I'd be fine with it.


----------



## lvt

diaby2afc said:


> Dumb question but is there any noticeable difference between a $7 nylon strap and a $30 one? They look the same to me.


The more expensive straps are usually thicker and have better quality buckles.


----------



## topol

.


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

Blasphemy again, a Rolex on a Fossil leather NATO strap.










Cheers!


----------



## MediumRB

Glycine Airman SST-12 on a NatoStrapCompany all matchy-matchy:


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

I'm a recent convert - put the NATO on this Squale just so I didn't bang up the bracelet and can't believe how incredibly comfortable it is. As a result it's getting way more wrist time than its share:


----------



## edhchoe




----------



## dbsylvia

Here's my current nato/strap line-up.


----------



## gm78




----------



## monza06

I have a bunch of watches on NATO too but this is my latest to strap on a nylon


----------



## Malice 146

This. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alton1




----------



## HammyMan37




----------



## nek




----------



## Pilotds

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## Brisman




----------



## Anto325




----------



## Nikoloz

I wanted a white watch for quite some time - and after seeing a lot of white g-shocks out there, i decided that i wanted one too.
But after weighting my decision (i don't like quartz, i have no empty slots in my watch case, i don't need another watch) I came up with ingenious plan - i got myself a white NATO strap.


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## fastfras

Here's a few.


----------



## dbsylvia




----------



## Jonbe

Tonight's arm bling

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Gotta love the nato... 'nuther one.


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn 103 A SA


----------



## enkidu

Heck, I've got a Sinn on a NATO. Timefactors strap that I'm really digging:

And yes, in addition to liking my crowns on the inside, I like my NATO's upside down. Just seems easier to put on and take off that way.


----------



## Jonbe

I'm at aulton park thought gulf may work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

Never cared about NATO straps but then I was bored and bought an Omega NATO (a bit of impulse purchase), really liking the looks and how comfortable it wears, my PO is going to stay on NATO for a long time.


----------



## Hoffy

Omega Planet Ocean 8500 XL


----------



## Grahamelawton

Stocker & Yale 660


----------



## Calzone2761

Stuhrling Original Men's 395C.331OC2 Aquadiver "Regatta Champion"


----------



## fastfras

A few more on NATO...


----------



## Hoffy

Rolex GMT IIC


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn 103 on a cream NATO


----------



## Anothercell




----------



## gm78




----------



## Hoffy

Omega Planet Ocean 8500 XL


----------



## gm78

The SMP again...









... Halios Tropik SS...









... and my SKX007 mod.


----------



## Zweig




----------



## TNesher

Nighthawk - my favorite angle


----------



## Hoffy




----------



## Bababooey




----------



## hellowin

Lamafa Diver from Athaya Vintage


----------



## zeRo_Six




----------



## gm78

I like it dark today... ;-)


----------



## dmb359

I love NATO's, here's a few


----------



## Hoffy




----------



## mellons




----------



## Bababooey




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

My Stowa Flieger.


----------



## zlocko2002

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody

Some new straps




























- via tapatalk


----------



## Hoffy

Omega PO 8500 XL on OEM NATO


----------



## Grahamelawton

Steinhart O1VM2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivotedale

x-posted w/ my Tudor mini sub earlier today w/ some iced coffee


----------



## Synequano

Speedy brown dial with sand NATO


----------



## Leandro AR

My first "serious" watch. A Citizen Promaster Diver.

I didn't like the original rubber wristband and got several NATOs for it. I also like it with the Bond NATOs (black & grey, and black, olive & red).


----------



## STK1200S

$85 Seiko from Amazon. I wanted a Damasco DA36 and without dealers close by I got the Seiko. Same 40mm dimensions as the Damasco and close in wight. It came with chrome plating that came off easily with a sand blaster. surprisingly the finnish underneath is very close to the Damasco. I took off the horrible factory strap and swaped it for the NATO.


----------



## bronxbomber252




----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## justadad

Sorry, wrong thread!!! Dammit!!


----------



## gm78




----------



## steadyrock

^Did you get that strap from Clockwork Synergy on amazon? I have the same one in my strap box.


----------



## WristEnvy

Just put these on today.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

steadyrock said:


> ^Did you get that strap from Clockwork Synergy on amazon? I have the same one in my strap box.


Mine comes from Miros Time, a shop located in Germany. Most of my Nato straps are from there since the shipment goes faster and there is no trouble with customs clearance. ;-)


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 41Mets

Sinn ux right now


----------



## cairoanan

Ticino Type A dial on black









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## kweisner

New Seiko Sea Urchin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgilv




----------



## thechrism

My seiko snn231p2 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78




----------



## maroonandwhite

1974 Speedy Mark IV on a cordovan leather nato...









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearChart




----------



## incontrol

Put this on a new NATO last night! I like it.


----------



## AAMC

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252

Testing her out on a Nato from Gnomon watches.


----------



## R-H

Sorry, only one, but with different NATO'S


----------



## gm78




----------



## Chronopolis

gm78 said:


> View attachment 5188786


Very nice ! So "teutonically clean"!

I must do myself one soon.

Meanwhile, here's her nasteh 'n' dirteh cousin.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jah




----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## tonza

My first NATO strap, only got a standard black one to throw on my (somewhat beaten) beater, to see if i like the feel and fit and what not, and have to say, why haven't i jumped on this sooner?!


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Shawnny

I only do leather NATOs.


----------



## Malice 146

Shawnny said:


> I only do leather NATOs.


Very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Alien technology.


----------



## CuriousBob




----------



## monza06

Some pilots on Nato:


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## Genabis74

Helson Shark Diver Brass/Black

Victorinox Chrono Classic 

Luminox 8802


----------



## Truckers Atlas

Longines Heritage 1935 on Olive Drab nato!


----------



## CuriousBob

INOX!


----------



## 59yukon01

There's more but I'll stop here.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Decided to try something a little different....


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

My Tag Heuer Carrera loves NATO's;


----------



## Bleedingblue




----------



## JhosTAG




----------



## stonehead887




----------



## gm78

Seiko SNZF17 mod









Seiko Sportura SNAF37


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## WristEnvy

Just put these on over the weekend

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

My small Seiko collection on different Nato straps


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## gm78

A new strap for my Seiko FFF mod


----------



## Chronopolis

Super nice!! Looks like a million bucks.

How an FFF modification is supposed to be done.

I get _verklempt* _with gratitude every time I think about how cheap Seikos are, and how easily available the modification parts.

* - Is that even a real German word?



gm78 said:


> A new strap for my Seiko FFF mod
> 
> View attachment 5912930


----------



## galliano

how do i print screen














screen shot on pc


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## alex79

Let's add one more here, quite happy French fellow on that set up ^^









It's a thick Zulu, nato is too thin for me


----------



## DR3WDOWN

Speedy on the Nato!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

And another Seiko mod on Nato, this time one of my SKX007... ;-)


----------



## SeoulWIS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## SeoulWIS

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Decided to try something a little different....


I was very close to buying this five or six years back. Decided to go with a Freddy C instead... But I still find myself wondering. It's a very classy watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texcowboy9




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## YellowBullet

Does leather NATO count?


----------



## ManOnTime

Tissot T12 SeaStar


----------



## brandon\




----------



## monza06




----------



## bobamarkfett

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hellowin

Orange is the happiest color


----------



## OH Redhawk




----------



## monza06




----------



## Texcowboy9




----------



## bronxbomber252

My speedmaster serving overseas

Top pic is my military equipment and my watch laid out in case of attack while I sleep in a war zone.


----------



## drawman623

Resco Hooper


----------



## gm78




----------



## 41Mets

On my Oris Divers Sixty-five


----------



## WRXtranceformed

Invicta carbon fiber chronograph diver (12571), which is coincidentally for sale!


----------



## CristiRD




----------



## mattmatt300

007


----------



## pepcr1

PO on OEM Nato


----------



## pepcr1

PO on OEM Nato


----------



## brandon\




----------



## ivaylomm

Longines Hydroconquest 41mm auto
Not much choice withe the 21mm lugs, but there are few out there.


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn UX on the way to the game!


----------



## hantms




----------



## MODUOMO

Seiko SNDA65 on black leather + rose gold NATO strap.


----------



## Bueller67

Put this on a NATO only yesterday....


----------



## Texcowboy9

~[/URL
~[URL=http://s21.photobucket.com/user/Texcowboy9/media/Vintage%20Ocean%20Bond%201_zpstbztrlag.jpg.html][/URL


----------



## Texcowboy9

mitchjrj said:


> One of my all time favorites.


Mine also, wish I would have kept mine.


----------



## shudson85

Seiko Stargate on Grey Maratac Nato










Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## shudson85

Two more, I really need a new phone










Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernVA




----------



## shudson85

One more, technically it's a Zulu, but what the neck.










Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## BusyTimmy

Digging this combo today!


----------



## MODUOMO

roses are red


----------



## Aaron Garon

Its currently too cold for bracelet. And decided why the hell not put NATOs/Zulus on all of em.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## skot777

Tempest Viking on NATO


----------



## earquake

MODUOMO said:


> roses are red
> 
> View attachment 6232121


What is this gorgeous watch? Dimensions? Strap width?


----------



## earquake

This Seiko looks just stunning!


----------



## pamaro

Sinn 103 ST TY. This watch will be never on another strap.


----------



## skot777




----------



## 41Mets

New suigeneric waxed cotton strap. Very high quality.


----------



## eliindetroit

On my wrist but not my watch.  Belongs to one of my fellow Red Bar Detroit members


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Battou62




----------



## Zarium




----------



## b'oris




----------



## jrpippen

@watchbod

Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1038209876208986/


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Runnin_Ute

Invicta Russian Diver Limited Racing Edition GMT #2421/3900 - carbon fiber dial, Panatime NATO strap
in burgundy. Also have a black/gray striped one with pvd buckles. They arrived today.


----------



## Tyler224

41Mets said:


> New suigeneric waxed cotton strap. Very high quality.


Where did you get this strap?


----------



## Tyler224

earquake said:


> MODUOMO said:
> 
> 
> 
> roses are red
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6232121&d=1449431002"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> What is this gorgeous watch? Dimensions? Strap width?
Click to expand...

Where did you get that strap?


----------



## C4L18R3

Old photos but it shows how I love NATOs...


----------



## bobamarkfett

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## iam7head

The usual weekend outfit

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Runnin_Ute

Runnin_Ute said:


> Invicta Russian Diver Limited Racing Edition GMT #2421/3900 - carbon fiber dial, Panatime NATO strap
> in burgundy. Also have a black/gray striped one with pvd buckles. They arrived today.


----------



## Timely decision

It's hockey day gotta match things up! First outing for this combo, feeling good about it.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Well this one is on a Zulu, but close enough.


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Weisoseis

Blumo on W&W navy mil strap.

Time is an invention...


----------



## lvt




----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## Timely decision

HMT Janata on Bond


----------



## Boone

Tuna on all black C&B nato


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Citizen Nighthawk on a NATOStrapCo Bond style









Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 42mm on a NATOStrapCo "BlackOps"


----------



## Tyler224

Does perlon count?


----------



## yoginasser

Aevig Valkyr on a Clockwork Synergy nato (worn autumn)


----------



## lvt

Too much nice watches, please keep posting...


----------



## drawman623




----------



## Timely decision

SKX007 on new strap


----------



## gm78

SKX007 mod


----------



## dantan

Seiko SKX009.


----------



## HammyMan37

Two I had never considered for NATO but now can't imagine them on anything else.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## jaesunlee82

Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## ARMADUK

I gotta say Nato's and leather bands are nice and all but SS bracelet is where it's at, at least for me.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## concordu

Beautiful peace would like to get one sometime soon


----------



## drawman623

I found this one on the WUS strap forum. I like the pairing with this RESCO Hooper.


----------



## lvt

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

I tried a few different straps on my new Turtle SRP773


----------



## emonje




----------



## Brisman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

Rehearsal today


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## mark_uk

Just put my F1 on a nato. Way better than the crappy bracelet that Tag Heuer stuck in their Formula 1 range!


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## BevoWatch

_Good evening NATO nation
I only use NATO on my small collection of affordable divers, but it gets the job done for me.

Seiko SKX007
black nato









leather nato



























Citizen BN0151-09L Promaster 



























Orient Ray Raven



























b-)​_


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## anabuki




----------



## kostasd87

BevoWatch said:


> _
> Seiko SKX007
> leather nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


THAT photo is a work of art.

And this is my contribution to this thread:




























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## jonnymontreal

gm78 said:


> I tried a few different straps on my new Turtle SRP773
> 
> View attachment 6805042
> View attachment 6805050
> View attachment 6805058
> View attachment 6805066
> View attachment 6805074
> View attachment 6805082


That Blue Grey looks best


----------



## brandon\




----------



## StephenAndrew

SKX009 today


----------



## zed073




----------



## Carlos_EU

My new (to me) TH AR Chronotimer


----------



## hongkongtaipan




----------



## emonje

My slightly battered Ball Diver II Chronometer.


----------



## gm78




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## zachste




----------



## brandon\

^ That looks nice!!!


----------



## 59yukon01

Natoholic!


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

Some old school Land Monster action...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Alan Latham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

59yukon01 said:


> Natoholic!


+1


----------



## thekody

gm78 said:


> +1
> 
> View attachment 7380250


Those are some great straps!!!


----------



## Toranaga

Just one for me


----------



## ky3mikael




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## solex

My BB Homage


----------



## fbones24




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Strela 3017









Christopher Ward C60 600m GMT









Raketa Санкт-Петербург









and my Raketa Big Zero dressed up for breast cancer awareness day.


----------



## Bueller67

View attachment 7396362


----------



## Loofa

The closest homage to a 2 register carrera at an affordable price that's not an outright rip off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siriusstar

LLD on Bond nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_
Still sporting this affordable monstrosity of a watch as I'm about to turn in but this will start the weekend.
This time on a zulu strap.

Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822



























Quite gnarly isn't it? :-d
Have a fun-filled weekend everyone.






_


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachste

Black Bay on dark red CSW nato


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Seiko Solar Prospex SSC021







​


----------



## That_Turtle

On a ToxicNato strap.


----------



## pekshn89

My cheap Casio beater, for bike and workout.


----------



## Alan Latham

NFW Shumate Diver on Digital Stealth Zulu from Nato Strap Co.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## gm78




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## im_your_huckleberry




----------



## savagespawn




----------



## visualplane

View attachment 7626674


----------



## wrist.time




----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## stonehead887

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1*




----------



## Mchu004

Picked this up as my casual sports "beater" watch. It's the Baku 2015 edition but I prefer the black NATO strap, as opposed to the black/green/yellow special strap. First time using a NATO strap...they're quite comfortable!


----------



## Danchi007

Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z2 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Frydaddy

My beautiful Steinhart Racetimer on a Fossil NATO. BTW, you can find great deals on NATO straps at Fossil outlet stores in the US. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi

Big fan of single piece straps. Here are some of my pieces.


----------



## Mchu004

Really liking that Speedy on a NATO!


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## hantms

It would probably be quicker to show the things I _don't_ have on a NATO strap..


----------



## Craig Morey

Two SNK809s, one yobokies Sinn style mod and one SKX mod of my own.

Craig.


----------



## 41Mets

My fave


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Thattaphong Suthammarat




----------



## gm78




----------



## soundscape

mitchjrj said:


>


My favourite combination of the entire thread. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## uptempo

These look great!


----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## wtma

Sturmanskie Open Space on ToxicNATO.


----------



## justinkelley




----------



## That_Turtle

Enjoying a full-on spring day.


----------



## gm78




----------



## pekshn89

I really like this combination, what do you think?


----------



## Guelerct




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## 808static




----------



## MacA

I'll add to the fun!


----------



## monza06

I have a few Natos for my Dievas alone:


----------



## wtma

I love that Dievas Vortex series.

Tapatalk is awesome!


----------



## M_Milaguet

Lancet WWI Trench watch a.k.a. the 'ass' watch, from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## bjdean16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg




----------



## jah

Does this count?


----------



## That_Turtle

ToxicNato straps rock.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I think many watches look better with NATO straps


----------



## Bababooey




----------



## vince.cb

Honkylips said:


>


Woah that seiko has seen things

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey

vince.cb said:


> Woah that seiko has seen things
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


I just bought it so its brand new to me. It's definitely been through the wringer though.


----------



## Rayslim

Nav B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## blowfish89

Timefactors RAF G10


----------



## gm78

Helson Skindiver


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## wtma

It feels great when you finally found a nato with hardware finish that perfectly 100% matches your watch case. Matte blasted finish 1MWF Kirova on ToxicNATO.


----------



## Piggen

(not my image)

And sometimes (like today, Kings Day in the Netherlands)


----------



## Ukal




----------



## nachodaddy




----------



## rgrthat

Hamilton Khaki Field gunmetal on gunmetal nato!


----------



## wtma




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Kppk1986

Mako USA + Blue Nato


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## Henry Krinkle

P5020270 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## gm78




----------



## Bogartrules

Just my MWC in black on black lol









Rolex GMT
Maurice Lacroix CalRet
Tag Aqua
Omega Speedy mk4
LaJour Flygraph
Omega seamaster


----------



## Alph.

Hamilton Officer mechanical handwinding, Ref.H69419363.

*Greetings to all!!!*:-!


----------



## heveymetil

Fort Lauderdale. Miss that vacation.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alph.

*This old "working man's Patek", the IWC Calibre 89 from 1946.*









*Nice Sunday for all of you!!!*:-!


----------



## silverwind2712




----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Ar.Parask

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## anabuki

NATO ;-) strap for Victory Day Watches...


----------



## heveymetil

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## zed073




----------



## MattyMac




----------



## 59yukon01

Baltic Shield on a ToxicNato.


----------



## Saxaphonst

Inception
http://inception.davepedu.com/noflash.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## ataripower

Got my new moon watch on nato!


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## watchninja123




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## nordwulf




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Alph.

*A live snake on a NATO strap.*









*Nice evening for everybody!!!*:-!


----------



## wtma

Alph. said:


> *A live snake on a NATO strap.*
> 
> View attachment 8091634
> 
> 
> *Nice evening for everybody!!!*:-!


Does it serve any purpose? I mean you don't really need an addittional keeper around that spot, do you?


----------



## Alph.

wtma said:


> Does it serve any purpose? I mean you don't really need an addittional keeper around that spot, do you?


*I just can't find a snakeskin NATO...*;-)

Geetings _*wtma*_!!!


----------



## That_Turtle

Rainy, grey day... ToxicNato 'cause they're only, the best.


----------



## Stoshman




----------



## Fyrdoc

I'm a Seiko Fanboy (and you can't see the brass hardware on this C&R NATO.


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Sinith K G

HMT on a Grey Matter 5 ring Zulu from NATO Strap Co.


----------



## Alph.

*Cheers!!!*


----------



## Pilotds




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Louie777

At the moment. Tomorrow who knows?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alph.

*Hamilton Team Earth.*









*Nice sunday afternoon to all!!!*:-!


----------



## That_Turtle

ToxicNato....again.


----------



## Alph.

*INVICTA* 9404.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## anabuki




----------



## dsbe90

ToxicNato love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

ToxicNato as well!









/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Alph.

*

Very nice sunday afternoon to all!*:-!


----------



## Jlanc

Whitebeard on yellow - but she looks good on every color!


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Prdrers




----------



## Alph.

*Hamilton Navy Pioneer, 120 anniversary limited edition... On a NATO.

*








*Greetings to all!!!*:-!


----------



## Prdrers

^^^ That really looks great. Nice combo.


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## CastorTroy3

Just started wearing Natos a few weeks back. Affordable and addictive.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyrow123




----------



## IanCognito

Hamilton Pan Europ on the #TypeNone charity nato benefiting juvenile diabetes research.


----------



## River78984




----------



## brandon\

Bulova UHF


----------



## barrocot

LLD today. Love this on all sorts of NATOs










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777

Alph. said:


> *Hamilton Navy Pioneer, 120 anniversary limited edition... On a NATO.
> 
> *
> View attachment 8225154
> 
> 
> *Greetings to all!!!*:-!


I love that watch & NATO combo! Can you tell me where you bought the NATO?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

My favorite Timex grab n go.


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Alph.




----------



## hedet




----------



## Time On My Hands

on a vintage hand-winder.


----------



## Alph.

Louie777 said:


> I love that watch & NATO combo! Can you tell me where you bought the NATO?


I'm glad that you liked it. I can remember that I bought it on ebay from a private seller in a lot of 8 straps (used), but cheapestnatostraps have some similar:
Nato Regimental Strap Navy, Red and Light Blue - Cheapest NATO Straps

Greetings _*Loue77*_, good luck!!!:-!


----------



## WatchFrog

hedet said:


>


Snap - saving me from posting!


----------



## Mike123456

Omega Seamaster Ceramic on an Omega NATO.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## boomersooner

Toxic NATO's rock

DSC_0678 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0676 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## Nemoskywalker

NATO straps are the only straps this baby will wear, not a big fan of the oem croc strap

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchGecko.com

A personal favourite, the Vintage BR123 Sports Heritage!

Tim


----------



## R2rs

O, nice setup!



barrocot said:


> LLD today. Love this on all sorts of NATOs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alph.

*A 1950's Prexa chronograph (Landeron 48).
*

Please click on the yellow bar if you like to see the picture clearly. Don't know why it looks "blurry"... Thank You.










*Geetings!!!!*:-!


----------



## Mikael BOURGEOIS

Great ! I love it !


----------



## Mikael BOURGEOIS

Alph. said:


> *A 1950's Prexa chronograph (Landeron 48).*
> 
> *Geetings!!!!*:-!


Amazing old timepiece !


----------



## WatchGecko.com

Changed it up slightly from yesterday, now wearing the Pulsar V657 X063!

Tim


----------



## Stoshman

Here ya go...


----------



## zachste

Black Bay on cincy strap works dark red nato!


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Spunwell

Resco on argyle nato today


----------



## Alph.

*An o'l SEIKO from the 1970's ...*









*Greetings to all!!!*:-!


----------



## Sinith K G

An HMT - INOX on a Tricolor NATO


----------



## Sinith K G

Titan on a NATO.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Artego 500m


----------



## psychosan




----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## GX9901




----------



## whogotmeintothis

Everyone told me not to. Did it anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pook187




----------



## mitchjrj

Deep Blue Daynight Recon II on ToxicNATO. Good grilling companion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barrocot

New strap for the LLD










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman

'72 Monte Carlo


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Alph.

*Junghans hand wind, from the 60's.

*








*Hope that everybody have a nice week!!!*:-!


----------



## peterbar77

Military Bulova


----------



## peterbar77

18K Gold Chronograph Suise


----------



## peterbar77

Signal Alarm


----------



## Alph.

*Olma King Time Automatic (French), from the 1970.s

*








*Nice weekend to all!!!*:-!


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Nemoskywalker

Mr. Deadbeat Seconds










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## NWP627

Nothing, absolutely nothing.


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sakebomb

Skx









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes

Iwc mark xvi on charcoal leather nato



















Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777

This 34mm watch has made the rounds! First, I bought a bunch of these 18 yrs ago for my groomsmen gifts, which I ended up with 1 back in my possession. Then, I gave it to my teenage son who soon outgrew it (he likes larger watches...surprise) lol. Had a brainstorm a few days ago that my 13 yr old daughter would like it on a 2 piece nato. She said she likes it....we'll see if she wears it!! The black & red stripes are the team colors of her swim team. I have some other colors she might like too.


----------



## umarrajs

Grail on Nato:


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avlad




----------



## WatchGecko.com

Here in the UK the sun doesn't come out very often, so we took advance of the nice weather and grabbed a shot of the Seiko SKX009.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Tim


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Louie777




----------



## Spunwell

Doug


----------



## MassedPotatoes




----------



## jdelcue




----------



## gm78




----------



## bigdhornfan




----------



## montres




----------



## s_buba




----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Rokovakian

First post, too. Hi.


----------



## brandon\

Timex Monaco


----------



## 59yukon01

Pepsi on a navy ToxicNato.


----------



## RomeoT

OM on Cincy strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres

Important not to confuse...


----------



## mapotofu

Seiko skxa35


----------



## GX9901

Been on a bit of a NATO kick lately:


----------



## That_Turtle

On the beach.


----------



## jajola

Just got my straps in today and replaced the bright, "make you cross eyed" yellow rubber strap with this NATO:


----------



## 59yukon01

Blumo on a navy ToxicNato.


----------



## That_Turtle

ToxicNato.


----------



## timetrial-pro

Love Zulu's


----------



## DMCBanshee

Bubble Domed Monstrum On Nato Hmmm


----------



## That_Turtle

Last beach day for the Baltic Shield and I. Back to reality tomorrow.


----------



## gm78

H2O Hydra on a new Timefactors strap:


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## gsynco1

Victorinox Infantry Mechanical


----------



## DMCBanshee

Kalmar II


----------



## 41Mets

This watch was made for a NATO.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82

My Seiko Kinetic:


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cab0154

A couple of mine in current form....


----------



## alessandro132




----------



## Rykon

My Russian Diver...


----------



## Pcurtin8

Trusty Explorer14270 
Looks good with everything.


----------



## avlad




----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## busmatt

Seiko SNE095P2 on Admiralty grey Phoenix









I've tried many NATO straps but I think this is the best, in fact I like this strap so much I've got the black and green ones on the way so I have options

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## psychosan

Loving my range of Natos

































Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Regines Diver


----------



## Spunwell

Not exactly a nato but close enough


----------



## 59yukon01

Today it was this on an olive ToxicNato.


----------



## cmtasch




----------



## cmtasch




----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Seiko


----------



## montres




----------



## Buchmann69

Bulang & Sons leather nato 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugn9

SKX with olive green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachste

Tudor Ranger on a custom strap I'm doing for the MKII Key West guys and gals!


----------



## Monospeed3

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

My first ever NATO strap


----------



## montres




----------



## Ptolomeo74

My Deepsea and a Phoenix nato strap


----------



## anabuki




----------



## AnotherFella

Blue dial Arctic Raketa 24 hour


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## kapsigmd1992

These guys appear to be made for each other.


----------



## ryanmanyes

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

Modded 8926.









Lume:


----------



## Lambo The Jambo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

New kid on the block today


----------



## Falco 67

... and more ...


----------



## hydrobloke

Modded Seiko 5H23 7A90.


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva




----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## cab0154

Madrid bezel tsar with a toxic NATOs verso. A scurfa silicon on a navy with grey stripe, a tsar sterile on a navy toxic NATO. And a scurfa NATO on a toxic bond


----------



## kapsigmd1992




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## OobessionO




----------



## mitchjrj

Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman and Regattare 11...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## endotreated

endotreated said:


> View attachment 8765098


23mm watch, 24mm NATO


----------



## CastorTroy3

AT ready for a swim.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44

Skx007 on blue nato ready for a bbq.


----------



## ryanmanyes

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ManOnTime

Is a perlon close enough?


----------



## CastorTroy3

Still rocking this one as its
Been a water weekend. Yes I do need a better
Diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Watchguy2016

View attachment _DSC0160.jpg


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jah




----------



## Watchguy2016




----------



## ssada416

jah said:


>


Thumbs up!


----------



## ssada416




----------



## manofrolex

here it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

20160619_193508 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## CastorTroy3

New cincy strap. Love the watch and love the strap but I don't know that I love the two together.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Can you dig it!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

CastorTroy3 said:


> Can you dig it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've already been had dug it.


----------



## Mike123456

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Today









Earlier in the week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## myn5054

Skx013









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67




----------



## Louie777




----------



## fulltimekiller86

i got a seiko chrono with nato, casual look!


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

*Really? You put that on a nato?*

The subject is something I hear all the time from friends who are not nearly as obsessed with watches as I am. Though typically it goes, you put your [insert watch name] on one of those cheap $10 nylon straps?!?

Sure did. And I love it. Let's see your favorite watches on those "cheap straps". Here's my favorite:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws

*Re: Really? You put that on a nato?*


----------



## cjs5

*Re: Really? You put that on a nato?*

I want to do something similarly tacky with my Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Automatic. anyone know where to source a non-black 23mm nylon NATO?
thanks!


----------



## GX9901

*Re: Really? You put that on a nato?*

I'm wearing my Abyss Yellow on a NATO today too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

*Re: Really? You put that on a nato?*

Arrgghh! - Don't do it, NATOs are the creation of Beelzebub! :-d


----------



## the.watchdoc

*Re: Really? You put that on a nato?*

Heck yeah!

(warning: pictures ahoy!)


----------



## Wolfsatz

*Re: Really? You put that on a nato?*

20160714_110154 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pepcr1

*Re: Really? You put that on a nato?*


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jpk207




----------



## CastorTroy3

Color testing. Putting everything on NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Bradjhomes said:


>


That is super cool Brad!


----------



## Spunwell

16710 today, I have really missed this one, my wife thinks I'm crazy. "It's only a watch"


----------



## myn5054

Skx013










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

OM on olive CSW NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlingB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*1st Generation Globemaster #ETA #ModernClassic #AgueTradingCompanyNatoStrap*


----------



## avlad




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## 59yukon01

It helped me clean out gutters yesterday.


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Squale GMT on a CSW today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes

My sarb on irish










Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjack

Corgeut diver.


----------



## ryanmanyes

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## BlingB

My nato collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachste

Tudor Ranger, on an Omega type strap, without the price tag. Coming soon.


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Juanjo_NY




----------



## myn5054

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseyb

Breitling Colt GMT


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlingB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## manofrolex

Arrived yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## anabuki




----------



## JOSE G

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zachste

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9016329
> View attachment 9016345
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9036297
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combos! Are these straps from me (cincystrapworks)? If so, mind if they get posted on the IG at some point?


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

zachste said:


> Great combos! Are these straps from me (cincystrapworks)? If so, mind if they get posted on the IG at some point?
> View attachment 9041585


Good to meet you!
I love your straps and feel free to use on IG.

Here are a few more on my Tudor Sub


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres




----------



## Rodney Hall

BREMONT solo on OEM 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Today it's the gray NATO on the Khaki.


----------



## myn5054

Seiko Sumo

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tommyfeds

Seiko Prospex GMT Diver

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7

5 ring


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdex75

Black Bay Black 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

16710 for a very lazy Saturday playing video games all day, and quite potentially all night. My son is a bad influence, that's a fact!


----------



## 41Mets

103 a sa b


----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachste

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9134562
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killer shot Rob! The "Key West" strap is right at home on the Padi turtle.


----------



## Buchmann69

zachste said:


> Killer shot Rob! The "Key West" strap is right at home on the Padi turtle.


Thanks Zach, it's the perfect PADI nato 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nowimnothing




----------



## thekody




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Spunwell

1680 for the latter half of today


----------



## emonje




----------



## CastorTroy3

Love this combo. Definitely my favorite NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On a custom NATO made by WUS's own MiniW.


----------



## laff79




----------



## Rodney Hall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## cfcfan81




----------



## roman_m

My Seiko 5, nato-strap and diving in Black Sea.


----------



## laff79




----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## 59yukon01

New ToxicCRC strap.


----------



## oledurt

Bond...James Bond

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodney Hall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patton250




----------



## UberDave

Magrette Dual Time on olive NATO


----------



## Rodney Hall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Alpina BLACKout.


----------



## mjmcnal

Very cool.....I've got to look harder for more unique natos


----------



## Fantasio




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## JFMOU812

I'm sporting a Crimson NATO from BluShark.


----------



## KeepTheTime




----------



## KeepTheTime

Marathon GSAR


----------



## oliver37

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## Giggo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats

Hamilton khaki field day date on a leather NATO









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknsnow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCope

Melbourne Watch Co Avalon


----------



## Bowkill91




----------



## panaria12

OVM on Pheonix MOD grey.


----------



## Rodney Hall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## stonehead887

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulJ

Wenger commando sliderule.


----------



## Houls

Hamilton Khaki Field Officer


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

El Primero this evening


----------



## osamu

Playing with my Damasko tonight. I know it's not everyone's taste, but I bought this watch for daily wear, and I was a little worried about stains and stuff on the beautiful leather strap. I'll probably change back soon, but I do like how casual this is and with the scratch resistant case, makes me feel like I can wear this without worrying.


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachste

New straps from the CSW "SB" line :-!


----------



## D85




----------



## pekshn89




----------



## bbasch

Mako USA II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastcasters

Old Seiko Diver modded with bubble crystal from crystal times and dagaz dial, hands and bezel insert - love the Nato strap on it...


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## verreauxi

Only recently in the last few years have I come around to Natos. I usually put my Storm Chaser on a Nato during the summer:


----------



## HarambeeStar

Black Bay on green ToxicNATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cesarsalad

Victorinox Officer's Chronograph on a black/grey nato.


----------



## Jables341

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9509802
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent looking watch you got there friend. Nice taste.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jables341

ZORETTO on beige from Natostrapco.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn on leather nato


----------



## Rodney Hall

Bremont U2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Got my order of NATOs from the Cheap NATO Store in Sweden. Even though the Archimede is not the best "NATO" watch, thought I'd try the German Flag and my 1st leather NATO on it. A few minutes ago I trimmed the excess length off the leather, it looks a little better.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Got pics of my Aviator 24 hour on British Racing green and Mako on "The Lieutenant".


----------



## christre

Supplied 2 piece and grey NATO.


----------



## Fantasio

Olive green from Toxic Nato.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Konliner

Ray II with James Bond strap. It has that serious Cold War looks to it.









This one has a heroic looks to it.


----------



## Konliner

Which one looks better ?


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## anabuki




----------



## 59yukon01

Some ToxicBLACKout goodness.


----------



## 15minprior

Crown & Buckle NATO straps with the extra secure piece cut off on all.


----------



## soaking.fused

Speedmaster on sand NATO


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rodney Hall

Bremont










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Have the stock bracelet, and an Everest rubber strap, but I keep coming back to the Maratac strap.


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Platipus

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I like that that design a lot. Do you mind sharing who manufactured that? Refreshing look.


----------



## Spunwell

1680 on Horween leather nato for hump day. Looking forward to Friday, I have an incoming.


----------



## Shawnny

Spunwell said:


> 1680 on Horween leather nato for hump day. Looking forward to Friday, I have an incoming.


I'm not a Rolex fan, but that's a really nice combination. The only good NATO is a leather NATO.


----------



## Pippy




----------



## osamu

My favorite strap at the moment, Bonetto Centurini rubber NATO. Put it on my DB1. Makes for an awesome go anywhere, do anything watch.

Enjoying Friday night


----------



## Michael Day

Platipus said:


> I like that that design a lot. Do you mind sharing who manufactured that? Refreshing look.


That one is from Cindy Strap Works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mjmcnal

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## PowerChucker

Lately it's been my Trintec on a Toxic NATO 








And my Deep Blue Sea Ram Chrono 500, on an Australian Waterborne ZULU


----------



## FourWatchMan

My weekend "beater", and travel watch.


----------



## Michael Day

Just arrived.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluekaze

Hello! Newbie here, what is a nato leather ? Tyvm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konliner




----------



## Jables341




----------



## Sinith K G




----------



## Rodney Hall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## horrij1




----------



## 59yukon01

Going stealth with the Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## Mikavulin

This is my very unusual gavox nato with indescribably color

Color depending on lighting could be 
Grey, brown, purple. And the great thing about these NATO G10 is that they are 29cm long. Long enough to go over your dry swimsuit or ski jacket

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

59yukon01 said:


> Going stealth with the Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregspitz

Custom









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gregspitz

Meant to post this one

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73

Vostok Komandirskie K-35 and Vostok Amphibia.


----------



## MJACLA09

...


----------



## Spunwell

MJACLA09 said:


> ...


This is just superb!


----------



## RSDA




----------



## hongkongtaipan




----------



## ZM-73

J. Springs BBH102








Seiko SRP659J1


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Katoolsie




----------



## stonehead887

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyJ

A Swiss made Fjordson '91 42mm


----------



## Spunwell

From last Sunday, 1680 on kangaroo nato


----------



## BillyTheKidd

Modded skx007









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Not exactly a nato, but I hope a zulu qualifies.


----------



## GT1-Reach

Hey guys, here my first post in this Forum.

Here is my Helson Shark Diver Black Dial with full Steel Bezel 40 mm on a Blushark Bond









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayee36

First diver! SKX007


----------



## SynMike

I generally only put ultra affordable watches on Nato. My better watches are usually on a bracelet.


----------



## ZM-73

Adina Oceaneer.


----------



## rockmastermike

Toxic N8to


----------



## Flyingkimchi

Here are my little collections.


----------



## Blue_wave

Sorry for the low quality phone picture.


----------



## TreyG870




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## tshivers00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

20170212_122825 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ZM-73

Currently have my Citizen Nighthawk on a NATO.


----------



## agg212

Tudor Ranger on a Bond Nato. Loving it!


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman DC-4 on PhenomeNATO.


----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij




----------



## dsquared24

Toxic Shiznit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle




----------



## soaking.fused

Pilot on black Maratac Nato w/ brushed HW


----------



## Manuyota

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78




----------



## mitchjrj

Lots of good stuff here - haven't checked in a while, don't seem to wear NATO much in the winter. Lately I have seen more reference to PhenomeNATO. They seemed to come out of nowhere. Looks very nice. I need someone like them or Toxic or TimeFactors to release 24mm straps with that nice fabric and hardware.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze

My first but def NOT the last Nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Was inspired to throw one on today. Prometheus Piranha on ToxicNATO's ShizNit N80. This is truly a fantastic strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnieb

This one.


----------



## Conrad121212




----------



## pizza_nightmare

Oris 65 on Crown & Buckle Premium Nato


----------



## bluekaze

Hello guys, forgive the noob question but, if my watch requires a 21mm strap, can i use a 20mm or 22mm nato or leather strap for it ? Should i use bigger or smaller ? Im having a hard time finding a 21mm strap to my liking. Thank you very much


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Spunwell

bluekaze said:


> Hello guys, forgive the noob question but, if my watch requires a 21mm strap, can i use a 20mm or 22mm nato or leather strap for it ? Should i use bigger or smaller ? Im having a hard time finding a 21mm strap to my liking. Thank you very much
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can use either but in this situation I always opt for a 22 mm so there is no spring or screw bar showing.


----------



## lhawli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)


----------



## run23

bluekaze said:


> Hello guys, forgive the noob question but, if my watch requires a 21mm strap, can i use a 20mm or 22mm nato or leather strap for it ? Should i use bigger or smaller ? Im having a hard time finding a 21mm strap to my liking. Thank you very much
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No problem at all. I've used a 22mm on a 21mm watch and didn't even notice.


----------



## run23

Doing the classic combination today.


----------



## bluekaze

run23 said:


> No problem at all. I've used a 22mm on a 21mm watch and didn't even notice.


Thanks! The strap doesn't scrunch up at the bars ? Due to it being too big ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## run23

bluekaze said:


> Thanks! The strap doesn't scrunch up at the bars ? Due to it being too big ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here is a 22mm NATO on the Seamaster with 21mm lugs. The end piece just isn't tucked in all the way and looks better when fully tucked.


----------



## lhawli

That a 21mm army green on a 20mm lug. Typically +/- 1mm is a non-issue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## ZM-73

21mm is a difficult size, you are limited in variety. Crown & Buckle sell 21mm NATOs ( 21mm Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle ). Also, strapcode and tungchoywatch.


----------



## cman1120

Timex Expedition on an OD NATO strap. Was not super comfortable at first, but getting used to it more now.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Shawnny

I normally only use leather or canvas NATOS. I don't really like nylon ones that much. But, for three of my watches, I didn't want to spend much and they seem to match them pretty well.


----------



## ConfusedOne




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Hidef1080




----------



## Raza

My favorite watch to put on a NATO in my collection:









I usually keep it on a solid black Maratac, but sometimes I do wear more colorful ones as well.


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinith K G




----------



## cman1120

I also forgot to mention I have a cheapie Gruen on a black NATO, which I'm wearing today









Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gm78




----------



## Synequano

SRP579K1


----------



## thekody

what I'm wearing today.


----------



## wtma

PhenomeNATO


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wtma

ToxicShiznit


----------



## johnl




----------



## brandon\




----------



## hantms

EVERYTHING ON A NATO!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TerjeF

Great white


----------



## soaking.fused

Pilot on Nato


----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhawli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Datejust 41 (12633?)
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Pro (2501.50)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)


----------



## gm78




----------



## Louie777

My son's Aquaracer Grande Date Chrono


----------



## TNesher




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Moroz




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Omega James Bond 50th! On an Omega nato.


----------



## Palmettoman




----------



## Porsche993




----------



## bug1124




----------



## uwtiger




----------



## M26




----------



## qcjulle

Fifty shades of grey.


----------



## Palmettoman

Timing the chicken cooking on the grill...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## areina82

Seiko turtle from 1977

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BVItalia

3 out of 4!


----------



## Cyclops2016

areina82 said:


> Seiko turtle from 1977
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I love a Seiko turtle with patina! 
Mine says hi!


----------



## gm78




----------



## islands62

Toxic NATO


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman




----------



## vistar

Old pic, but current iteration. fun look.


----------



## RSDA




----------



## stonehead887

Armida and Bell and Ross









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Spunwell

Avidiver on toxic


----------



## drazae

Kentex marineman PVD on red nato!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## gm78




----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

Citizen NY2300 on ... well ... Zulu:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## leFroy

Obris Morgan Explorer II - cherry red Tempesti hide - contrasting brass hardwear.


----------



## Bob Duckworth

I've grown tired of the extra strap material on the NATO straps. Often I simply cut it off.

Helm Vanuata (VII)

RMD


----------



## Dougiebaby

And it would not be an Omega without a Bond...


----------



## rpugh40

Oak & Oscar Sandford


----------



## supawabb




----------



## Oklahoma

Speedy on blushark alpha shark bond NATO.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused

Deep Sea


----------



## gm78




----------



## pekshn89

Right now this combination but I think maybe it's too much. What is your opinion? Waiting for plain black nato, think it will work better.









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## giulianoballshi




----------



## Fatchance

Seiko SKX009 on camo NATO.


----------



## steinbeck




----------



## mattm840

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidef1080




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Not a fan, but it's the way I purchased it (oooppss... sorry for the overlapping hands...


----------



## bohammer71

*On a tec.one one-piece nylon*


----------



## bohammer71

*On a Eulit black perlon NATO*


----------



## bohammer71

*On a gray tec.one one piece....*


----------



## thekody

pekshn89 said:


> Right now this combination but I think maybe it's too much. What is your opinion? Waiting for plain black nato, think it will work better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


It looks great! Matches perfect if you ask me.



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Not a fan, but it's the way I purchased it (oooppss... sorry for the overlapping hands...


I think the Sea Viper looks fantastic on nylon. I've got the blue dial version and I only wear it on them.


----------



## eblackmo

..


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Perseverence

I guess you really can't tell.


----------



## WastedYears

MKII Kingston on Toxicnato


----------



## Colderamstel

Something about vintage style and nato straps. The lugs on this watch are odd and seem to only work well with contoured leather, a metal bracelet, or natos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

MM on TN for TGIF!


----------



## nikbrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charhan

Trying the Nomos metro on a leather NATO..









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Just arrived today!


----------



## bubbaxb

. Speedy on lava rock on a syntax nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Interestingly enough I'm sporting an ultra affordable piece today. Simple classic design allows for it to be versatile.

Bracelet...


















Leather...


















Nato for today and likely most of the summer...


















See, it just works!

TGIF and have a great weekend everyone. 
b-)
~v~​_


----------



## Perseverence




----------



## Uhr_Mensch

My British NATO-Queen on a summer strap:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## michaeliany

It broke its Nato cherry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## oso2276

Self assembled









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kgod86

SRP777









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

#todaysNATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbasch

mako USA II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela




----------



## TDKFM

My summer time swimming beater. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## gm78




----------



## qcjulle




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth

Quartz beater


----------



## 59yukon01

Tuna on ToxicNato at the beach.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## Camguy




----------



## Fawkesguy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rale




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Black Bay on Toxic


----------



## mitchjrj

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 on PhenomeNATO Bond and Admiralty Gray, respectively...


----------



## jimbizzle

Not on the wrist at the moment but a SARG003


----------



## 41Mets

New blushark alpha









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## larthurl

does this count? hahaha


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Black Bay on beefy nato this evening


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## oso2276

Went back to my self assembled type B flyer









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz

20170722_151243 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170808_125644 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170701_163905 (1) by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170630_173851 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## barryireland




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MATT1076

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000

Here's my contribution!









And








Quite like a nice NATO. Super secure (well, more secure) for paddling with!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## B79

Colour coordinated to the shoes


----------



## bobski

shedlock2000 said:


> Here's my contribution!


Wow. Just wow!


----------



## shedlock2000

bobski said:


> Wow. Just wow!


Thanks!! 

1984 8mill series with original Bellini sunrise burgundy dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## rickpal14

Oris BC3 on a BluShark Bond

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae

NTH Santa cruz and vratislavia s8









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Tompie913




----------



## vintage_collectionneurs




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tacotom




----------



## Pilotds

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MarcoLR

What about a Omega f300hz?








Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername

Recently got these 2 straps, the plan was to use both straps for the Milgauss, but there is very little space between the case and the spring bars and so the Milgauss case was cutting into the Zuludiver Leather Nato strap. So used that strap on the Speedy instead.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jelliottz

You can decide which one wears it better. 

















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

jelliottz said:


> You can decide which one wears it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


White dial


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MarcoLR

jelliottz said:


> You can decide which one wears it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This Titus is amazing

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tantric

Zenith Elite 670 on a Phoenix Nato from Monkeyswag. 
Moving away from the boring black leather strap transformed the watch... and saved it from being offloaded.


----------



## AndrewFromTexas

Very first mechanical watch, inexpensive Seiko 5 Sports I put on a blue-and-white NATO strap. I love it. It looks damn cool and it has a bit of sentimental value as well.


----------



## brandon\

Filson Scout


----------



## rickpal14

New BluShark camel NATO on my Tissot V8. Great color!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gm78




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## anabuki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JackThursby

Seiko Cocktail Time









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## galliano




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Michael Day

These look pretty good. New product just released. 
https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/se...341944485&mc_cid=c97daf524d&mc_eid=457d43d397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mathy

Just mixing it up









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## blobtech




----------



## JackThursby

Mathy said:


> Just mixing it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life's too long to worry about how short life is


Hi there, I am after an old school Zenith style pilots watch. Can you tell what the make and model is of the one that you have pictured with the brown strap please?

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

It's mainly my Orient Mako and Bulova UHF that I regularly swap NATOs on and off, but I sometimes throw one on my Stowa Flieger and a very nice Watchgecko strap onto the Pelagos

Here's the Bulova

































Here's the Orient

















































Stowa

















Pelagos


----------



## Mathy

JackThursby said:


> Hi there, I am after an old school Zenith style pilots watch. Can you tell what the make and model is of the one that you have pictured with the brown strap please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


Hello, yeah it's a Geckota K1 by Watch Gecko, they do various versions with classic pilot dials in blue and black. 100m WR, screwdown crown, sapphire and NH35 hacking handwind auto movement, and a nice 40mm diameter, 45mm lug to lug size, excellent for just £200. But it is chunky in depth and feel heavy so it had deccent wrist presence in a stick wrist like mine.

I had a very similar thought in my purchasing decision. I'd love it with cathedral hands, even more Zenith like but this scratched the itch!

Cheers

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Mreal75

Giving the bracelet a rest for a while...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen titanium sapphire golf. (I don't play golf.)


----------



## Wolfsatz

Waterbury









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## osamu

Trying my Damasko DB1 on an Olive NATO from Toxic NATOs


----------



## soaking.fused

Khaki


----------



## Delije

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex X Peanuts 









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

This one bumped a Bulova Snorkel for the wrist ... 
20170902_161215 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170902_161230 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## oso2276

Tissot touch second generation









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

Midsize Omega diver tonight with my favorite dessert, affogato.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 15minprior

Yes, I know one is a ZULU strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Delije

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Speedy on Bond Nato


----------



## Wolfsatz

20170904_125900 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170904_153042 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## harry_flashman

Speedy on C&B NATO.


----------



## ZM-73

SEIKO SRP481K1


----------



## anabuki




----------



## lavantmj

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tacotom




----------



## rbiggs

timetrial-pro said:


> Every watch I own is on a Zulu, Love Zulu straps.


Nice photo, I don't like NATO straps but this one looks good.


----------



## drazae

Obris Morgan explorer ok on Geckota nationale nato









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## chicolabronse

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex Scout 
20170907_192841 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Buchmann69

Here are some nice recent NATO pairings:

Camo NATO from whatchs.com:









Blue NATO from Haveston.com









Seatbelt strap from cincystrapworks.com









✌

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Delije

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandokan_slo

Something small for around the house.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rickpal14

Oris BC3 Advanced on a BluShark Bond. Great straps!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Deli, Bulova & Nato









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## fidel36

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Wolfsatz said:


> Deli, Bulova & Nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


Interesting choice. I'd have thought it was a bit too dressy for a nato. How'd you choose to try it?


----------



## Wolfsatz

Ziptie said:


> Interesting choice. I'd have thought it was a bit too dressy for a nato. How'd you choose to try it?


Easy.. it came on a very dressy leather strap. I like it a lot better as a field watch on a NATO than the OEM leather. I've been looking for a OEM Bracelet for this.

20170810_201131 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

back on topic...

20170909_190918 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress

New version Moon Watch PVD comes with this gorgeous two-piece leather Bulova nato, put away for safe keeping:


----------



## supawabb

Nice one Yankee. Looks really stealthy and sharp in all black.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CTSteve

Railmaster on a 3 ring zulu









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

Today I'm wearing the Vostok Amphibia 150SE (150B26) on a Marine Nationale NATO from WatchGecko.


----------



## dfi69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rhaythorne

An old photo, but one I've not published often so it may be new to you. This combination really shouldn't work and yet somehow it looks fantastic so I still have the same watch on the same strap. Or maybe I should've gone to Specsavers 

*Timefactors PRS-7 Speedbird II "Goldbird" on Help for Heroes NATO:
*


----------



## CTSteve

5513









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Uhr_Mensch

My NATO-Queen:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Wolfsatz

CTSteve said:


> Railmaster on a 3 ring zulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Driving and Snapping....

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212

Speedy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessePinkman

Hamilton Khaki Pilot quartz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## drram1966




----------



## soaking.fused

Khaki on Zuludiver


supawabb said:


> Nice one Yankee. Looks really stealthy and sharp in all black.


I echo supa.


----------



## chenzhu_an




----------



## CTSteve

Wolfsatz said:


> Driving and Snapping....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


Stopped and snapping. Notice the brake lights 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JackThursby

Omega Seamaster Professional Co-axial on Phoenix Admiralty grey NATO.









Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackThursby

Seamaster on Phoenix Nato









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Scout 43 Camo









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pilotds




----------



## Mathy

This joy of mine.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Bidle

Here some watches on Nato. Also use a lot of double Nato,.. so with two separate parts, really love those, but will leave them out.

Don't own this one anymore, but do love this combo,...

Casio AW-600 01.jpg by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Enough choice. ;-)

CWC Hamilton 6bb 02 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

This Doxa is great on a Nato:

Doxa 1200T 15.jpg by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Probably like this grey one best:

Doxa 1200T 16.jpg by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Still looking for an inner red bezel,... anybody???

Enicar Sherpa Divette 33 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Enicar Sherpa Worldtimer Guide 08 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


JLC DSC 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Lincoln diver 04 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Sometimes on a trip also a Seadweller on a nato:

Rolex Seadweller 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Will also wear this Sinn on a nato, only not sure which one,... maybe best just to put on a black nato.

Sinn EZM 1 AR 04 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Both TNT watches,.. horrible company especially that Torsten guy,... but still pretty nice watches:

TNT Black Luna 04 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Thanks for watching, hope you enjoyed some of them.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Spirit of the Watch

My current strap monster the Seiko Sarb 035
(old pic reused though)


----------



## Wolfsatz

20170916_214653 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170916_214809 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170916_203536 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Drak

Bulova Military


----------



## dfi69

My submission for #strapsaturday










@wristeffects

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiker

Armida and its stock nato.









Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## Dufresne

Longines Heritage 1938 Military









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

Ready for take off ...









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## dfi69

1st Gen Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo

New arrival.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Hamilton


----------



## 59yukon01

SKX779 today on a ToxicNato.


----------



## jwk7443

Resco manus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## davidsai

Nice watches all of them, will upload mine as soon as i get images


----------



## atdegs

Zodiac on Craft & Tailored.


----------



## larand

Vostok Amphibia 150SE on a Marine Nationale inspired NATO from WatchGecko.


----------



## RSDA

Damasko time! DA 44 and DA 36 on two-piece Maratac Zulus.


----------



## SteveNC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markoni BG

Citizen today.


----------



## mkawakami

Monta OceanKing on a Blushark nato









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Djearl08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

Shrouded Blue Monster









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwk7443

I really like how that da44 looks on the two piece zulus. The gray goes well with the case.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Giggo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Narc'd

CWC RN Diver Mk.2


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Djearl08

Soaking in morning sun with Seiko Samurai on grey blushark NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Djearl08 said:


> Soaking in morning sun with Seiko Samurai on grey blushark NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shrouded Blue Monster!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

20171001_121624 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fonzytank

Oris Heritage and Tissot beater


----------



## Swayndo

Just walking the dog ...









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Stowa Flieger Klassik on Haveston Carrier.

I had different watches in mind to wear with that strap (Omega Speedmaster, Sinn 103 St), but when I put the Stowa on it, the blue hands somehow made it work! I normally wear the fliegers only on leather, but I like this combo. The thickness of the strap makes the 40mm Stowa to wear more substantial.

The Haveston straps are top quality.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

My vintage Yema Superman.

SK0BR


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## lvt

SKOBR said:


> My vintage Yema Superman.
> 
> SK0BR


Glad to see an Yema owner around.









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oso2276

Vintage Army Hamilton









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jdreg

deleted


----------



## matador02

I got several.


----------



## matador02




----------



## SKOBR

Oris Sixty-Five -no date-
Topper Limited Edition









SK0BR


----------



## irprof




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## agg212

Sub on a nato!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212

agg212 said:


> Sub on a nato!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Forgot the pic!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

agg212 said:


> Forgot the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pic not centered 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Estoril.


----------



## ConfusedOne




----------



## RSDA




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sodafarl

My one day old Speedy Pro ... straight off the steel and onto the NATO


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## C4L18R3

Squale 50 Atmos


----------



## gpb1111

A few out of Japan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

SNN235


----------



## matador02

I got this Seiko Kinetic Field watch on a nato today.


----------



## Spunwell

Roses and smileys to end the week, have a great weekend folks!


----------



## blueradish




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Michael Day

Saturday night rotation.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fantasio

Ouch!

Note to self: just - have - to - get - a - Speedy.



Sodafarl said:


> My one day old Speedy Pro ... straight off the steel and onto the NATO
> 
> View attachment 12558035


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## CTSteve

.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Wittnauer '60s diver today
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kit7

Seiko Pogue from 1976


----------



## brucied001

I put everything on a NATO once in awhile:





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Here are a few of mine, I just realized I have quite a few, seems I am a fan of nato.


----------



## soaking.fused

Hamilton


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## soaking.fused

Camo in a bowl.


----------



## Slm643

Same Bat watch! Same Bat strap! Different Bat lighting!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

Blue smurf on Zulu Diver 









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Some Squales


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oso2276

Timeless Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## swolelax

SRP777 with ceramic bezel from LumedCeramicBezelInserts and sapphire crystal from dagaz.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

Just installed a BlueShark Nato Grey one this baby! Now I have to order a black and silver and or grey one!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

I wish I could edit this... 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

Speedy Friday









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JackThursby

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Oh boy.......you asked for it.....


Love that Longines!

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Despise nato but cannot locate an appropriate non-nato replacement


----------



## Karlisnet

MY favourite nato combo:









Though Pelagos bracelet is simply stunning, with the caramel leather nato combo is a winner.

Cheers!


----------



## soaking.fused

Blue on blue



yankeexpress said:


>


Outstanding.


----------



## Michael Day

Aquaracer WAK2110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fish70




----------



## matador02

Here is a bumble bee colored nato complimenting my Seiko Kinetic GMT SUN057 with yellow accents.


----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MC88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Going to order a silver or Grey one for the Casio!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## boossard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scsu74

Really like the miltac straps from county comm


----------



## Michael Day

Looking for this NATO if anyone can assist?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wtma

Glycine on Toxic Shiznit


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte

.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixel_pusher




----------



## rickpal14

Oris BC3 Advanced on a BluShark NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DilliTime




----------



## MarcoLR

Good Morning, Boucheron with Audemars Piguet movement from the 30s









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

My Casio beater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966




----------



## Slm643

Still doing yard work  so this baby! The one on the right, lighting is off, it's a olive green Blueshark AlphaShark.









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Camguy




----------



## soaking.fused

Field watch (shown with options)


----------



## Slm643

Camguy said:


> View attachment 12590859
> 
> 
> View attachment 12590861


Is this pre - tag?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## roccoq123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## mitchjrj

Halios Laguna II on PhenomeNATO...


----------



## David_95

soaking.fused said:


> Field watch (shown with options)


Amazing way to diplay your straps! I also imagine opening the wardrobe doors, having the ties hanging in the inside of one and on the other the nato straps like this! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## David_95

Sorry, double post


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## anrex




----------



## Kulprit

Today's acquisition










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

The Smiths has an impressingly high sapphire dome:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Slm643

Just received 3 brand new BluShark Premium Nato straps today, I previously bought their Alpha Shark ones, loved those so I thought I would try these as they are a tad thinner, they are perfect for my PRW-3500-1CR and Shrouded Monster!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

U1









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitan

rickpal14 said:


> Oris BC3 Advanced on a BluShark NATO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp looking Oris, nice shot


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## Slm643

Just got 3 new straps in the mail today! Blueshark Premium









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Hammy


----------



## horrij1




----------



## anrex




----------



## anrex




----------



## anrex




----------



## anrex




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## anrex




----------



## anrex

yankeexpress said:


>


Those hands look so great! The NATO is an excellent match up.


----------



## yankeexpress

anrex said:


> Those hands look so great! The NATO is an excellent match up.


This one came on a nato but I upgraded the strap. Check out the paws!


----------



## anrex

yankeexpress said:


> This one came on a nato but I upgraded the strap. Check out the paws!


 OK, I'm sold, I'll be getting one of these watches!


----------



## anrex

I just added this to my Amazon que...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

This for a rainy Saturday just after lunch.. BluShark Premiums.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

This today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Nethuns Lava on olive zulu with bronze hardware.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01

SKX175


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Murren on Suede Strap

A simple 3 Hander that is gorgeous









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Speedy on Bond Nato


----------



## oso2276

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

The Blue whale... Get it "hump day"... Bad joke...









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## omeglycine

emonje said:


> View attachment 12641197


Great watch, great strap pairing. Even better mug.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thekody

Latest addition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## anrex

Broadarrow


----------



## poomsar

This!









Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

poomsar said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


poomsar, 
You should get the Zenith Raindow to match that strap. Now, that would be El Primero!


----------



## SKOBR




----------



## Vlance




----------



## anrex




----------



## Slm643

These... And I have a question about the Padi, can the alignment be adjusted by a local watchmaker or does it have to go to Seiko?









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl

New Zuludiver for the Speedy ...


----------



## anrex




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

I had this Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Slim on a blue NATO strap a while back. While I don't like the NATO strap feel on the wrist, and ultimately moved it back to its OEM leather, I received tons of compliments for the overall look.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

The Jazzmaster on a nato is a slick combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heljestrand

Blue Dial Seiko Sumo


----------



## Panatime

Nice RAF spec ops NATO.


----------



## Slm643

Friday in Michigan, with my Casio.. And BluShark Original..









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Figgy1R22R




----------



## wtma




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eechern

This!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HapaHapa

Seiko mod


----------



## Suburban Diver

Toxic NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## CTSteve

My Polar Explorer II









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rale




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## qcjulle




----------



## Ron521

Timex Camper, hand winding, fixed bars so NATO is the only thing that can work...Timex sort of missed their opportunity in not offering this model in other colors....could have been a pre-Swatch.


----------



## soaking.fused

Was awaiting the sale of this beauty and since it has sold and has been posted to the new owner, I can share this shot (as I do not care for posting pics of watches I have on on offer, personally). Happy to post this one up now, though!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CanadaGus

My 1971 King Seiko 5625-7110 on my 20cm (around 8"?) wrist on a ToxicNATOs grey Shiznit N80.

Problem: I love Toxic Natos, but the KS has 19mm lug width. So I'm that guy who'll put a 20mm strap on a 19mm watch.

Problem #2: the dial of the King Seiko is actually more of a silver burst, but it always seems to photograph as almost matte white.


----------



## ExoticLifestyle

Figgy1R22R said:


> View attachment 12663883
> View attachment 12663877


Looks great with the NATO

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle

soaking.fused said:


> Was awaiting the sale of this beauty and since it has sold and has been posted to the new owner, I can share this shot (as I do not care for posting pics of watches I have on on offer, personally). Happy to post this one up now, though!
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


The orange just pops !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Squirrelly

My first and only Nato style strap application - Blue leather on my Bulova Marine Star chronograph:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused

Maratac Black + Brushed HW = saaaWEEEET!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Ahh ha I see we are still broken then!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused

Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## Johnp_g

Damasko DA36 - 1 year on.

My GADA watch. I feel like I'm cheating wearing anything else.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## thekody

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Steinhart Apollon on Clockwork Synergy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evar

Unimatic U2-B


----------



## soaking.fused

Gone but not forgotten..


----------



## Carrera997

Same as yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Khaki on Zulu Diver


----------



## oso2276

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur




----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Murren a la Bond


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## phillip.grasso

Panerai














Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hands90

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12721613


Very nice.


----------



## Slm643

Hey, has anyone put a Nato strap on the SUN065, or any of the other SUN models? Photos please! 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rarewrist

Evar said:


> Unimatic U2-B


This is beautiful


----------



## Mister X

Slm643 said:


> Hey, has anyone put a Nato strap on the SUN065, or any of the other SUN models? Photos please!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk












Winding down after an afternoon of yard work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Great thanks, can I ask you your wrist size? And is that a Bourbon? 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

^Sadly I have a 6.25" wrist. I consoled myself with a cheap Rye but will move on to an Aberlour A'bunadh after dinner.


----------



## Gallowaystx

glycine airman dc4. Blueshark nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne




----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## arcentaur

Nomos Tangente Gangreserve on a leather Zulu strap (sorry it's not NATO)


----------



## anrex




----------



## Heljestrand

DA37 on Army Green NATO w/ PVD hardware. Cooking breakfast for 100 this morning.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raxford




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nimbushopper

IMAG1434 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## CTSteve

.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Seiko SKX009.


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oso2276

Damasko DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## soaking.fused

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12742669


This' hot!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brandon\




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ConSeanery

Seiko 7002 on a Stealth Bond strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell

Just arrived today, in time to be my "colourful Christmas watch" for the year:

SRPB21J1 on after-market NATO strap:








I've not so much as used the strap it shipped with, having already separately ordered this one which I think seems much more appropriate.

...Mike


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_nightmare

My well worn Sinn 656 on Crown & Buckle Premium NATO


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 760274

Can't go wrong with a classic. Or two.


----------



## RED FIVE

Desk diving with my Halios Laguna


----------



## mougino




----------



## bryan6795

Epic shot. May I ask what brand that is? Can't seem to make out the text...



timetrial-pro said:


> Every watch I own is on a Zulu, Love Zulu straps.


----------



## radarcontact

pizza_nightmare said:


> My well worn Sinn 656 on Crown & Buckle Premium NATO
> View attachment 12747365


It is great to see that a watch lived well and picked up some battle scars! I should post my wife's Oris BC3, well scared as she doesn't remove it at all.

Some of mine on NATO/Zulu:










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly

I have only one watch on a NATO strap - Bulova Marine Star chronograph with blue leather strap:


----------



## maylebox

I've resisted the NATO strap for a long time. I've always been concerned that they may cheapen the look of the watch. Ultimately I had to at least try one on to see if that was true. Strapped this on today and so far I'm digging it. Feels great and I think it looks pretty good too. It doesn't hurt that I'm a Raider fan


----------



## GnarKing

Seiko monster on Moose Strap Co nato

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## mougino

maylebox said:


> I've resisted the NATO strap for a long time. I've always been concerned that they may cheapen the look of the watch. Ultimately I had to at least try one on to see if that was true. Strapped this on today and so far I'm digging it. Feels great and I think it looks pretty good too. It doesn't hurt that I'm a Raider fan


That's the original Sean Connery as James Bond look. How could it _not_ look good?  It's a classic!


----------



## wtma

Total mash up of Damasko and ToxicShiznit Bronze


----------



## maylebox

mougino said:


> That's the original Sean Connery as James Bond look. How could it _not_ look good?  It's a classic!


Yeah I'd be lying if I said that's not the reason I chose this strap


----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nate0624

Autavia Viceroy









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624

Seiko 5









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Moroz

Haveston strap.


----------



## anrex




----------



## wtma

First post in 2018!


----------



## CTSteve

Polar on a 3 ring zulu









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vakane

Bond nato on a diver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## TK-421




----------



## wtma

Blue Glycine Airman SST Chrono with orange striped navy ToxicShiznit.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RED FIVE

Gmt


----------



## CFK-OB

Three right now...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Peteagus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MadMrB

NATO done the Tudor (the correct) way


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Drucifer

AT on an OEM NATO.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Accuswiss


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## anabuki




----------



## bitus899




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## a-tabby

Speedy 1982


----------



## mario puzo

svendsenp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap, it enhances the beauty of the bezel


----------



## mougino

bitus899 said:


> View attachment 12787217


Outstanding!

Nicolas


----------



## Soundhunter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudestew

My new seiko , photo a bit distorted at 50 o'clock ?


----------



## mougino

Today I'm sporting my 1976 Timex on a Bond NATO.

Nicolas


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vesire




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Murren


----------



## sticky

Still can't decide whether to leave it on the black or to get a dark blue for it.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## RED FIVE

.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Planet Ocean on leather NATO...extra flap removed as always with me


----------



## wtma

A G-Shock


----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused

Vostok


----------



## Palmettoman

All of mine end up on natos at one time or another...here's a few


----------



## Palmettoman

All of mine end up on natos at one time or another...here's a few


----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex Archive Scout Brook on Bond Nato


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused

Amphibia


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Vakane

The "grand" on an orange da luca nato.


----------



## GnarKing

Bernhardt Binnacle Submersion on blushark nato

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## lapsus_linguae

SARB033 on navy or brown leather.

I'm curious for people's opinion on which looks best. I can't decide!

(Neither is a valid option, but although some consider this a dress watch I bought it for everyday use, so please be gentle!)


----------



## Soundhunter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Is this a two piece? What brand? Very nice combo.



TK-421 said:


>


----------



## RED FIVE

FOIS


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Narc'd




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## anrex




----------



## Besbro

Bulova Lunar on Sharknato.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## harald-hans

It is near to a "NATO" strap - Erikas Original Black Ops ...


----------



## pekshn89

Maybe I missed the topic, but does someone know where can I find silver nato with black striper (oposite of the common black gray "bond" combo)? Thanks.

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Archive


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## anrex




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Slm643

Now, just a couple..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nkrell11

A couple of my recent combinations.


----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRobotic




----------



## sickondivers

#Bernhardt #F71


----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Murren


----------



## Chas2427

Vostok Europe almaz


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Michael Day

New Phenome Nato Bond strap. I like the hardware. The strap material is awesome and not too thick especially as it sits double under watch. Almost identical to the Omega OEM (I have one of these for my Speedy). I also have both versions of the Toxic Nato variety. The Phenome makes the second keeper a little too long, same as Omega.

Oh for the perfect Nato. Yet to find. But it's a mix of Toxic and Phenome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex




----------



## enkay

My Orient Mako-


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## fastfras

These.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## anrex




----------



## MoreCowdog

green_pea said:


> View attachment 12835765


Same way I wear my Mark XVII! Love it on the NATO.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Palmettoman

These are worn most often on natos.


----------



## anrex




----------



## Skidrock

A diver and a flieger


----------



## Sodafarl

Planet Ocean 600 on a new Zulu ...


----------



## mitchjrj

Stowa Marine Original Blue L.E. on Haveston Carrier...


----------



## pherret

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Adam_Micheal

nkrell11 said:


> A couple of my recent combinations.


I love this strap


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## anrex




----------



## Strippling_Warrior

Here's one Ive had on a nato forever.... GX-56 with Stevral adaptors.


----------



## grinch_actual

ZULUs. But you get the idea.


----------



## PlanR




----------



## Dr.Tautology

vkalia said:


> As the subject says... I'd be keen on seeing what you have on a NATO strap.
> 
> TIA.


Trusty GSAR on BluShark Luxury British Khaki


----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pekshn89

Mww morgan








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

I have many but here are 3.


















Ok , the middle one is a one piece.


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

My big Seiko....52mm of goodness.


----------



## wtma

Hamilton Khaki Pioneer on ToxicShiznit jungle green.


----------



## issey.miyake

Here's mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## Wolfsatz

Borrowed from the Archive.


----------



## Palmettoman

.


----------



## Sodafarl

Casual Friday once again ... rotating the NATOs. This is a 20mm 'Vintage Bond' bought for my Speedy Pro but I'm equally happy with the look on the PO ...

















I really like the PO on it's original steel bracelet and keep wanting to put it back on but I seem to be addicted to NATOs at the moment ... Watch Gecko are my new best friends!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Awesome


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## montu63

Palmettoman said:


> .


The perfect duo. I already have the speedy and find myself thinking of getting a sub. The no date 2 line is class...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 12872195


----------



## anrex




----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex Scout Brook


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing

View attachment 12874359


----------



## wtma

Seagull 1963 on Haveston Carrier


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jmorski

SKX009
View attachment 12876973


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Haveston









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Aqualand









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pizza_nightmare

stir fry beef?



soaking.fused said:


>


----------



## soaking.fused

pizza_nightmare said:


> stir fry beef?


Korean BBQ Bulgogi with German DA36 on Bonetto Cinturini Nato


----------



## priamo

on Laco nato. signed buckle.


----------



## harald-hans

NATO derivate ...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Robinoz

My Hamilton Khaki pilot watch has a Royal Air Force NATO strap.


----------



## Slm643

harald-hans said:


> NATO derivate ...


Nice strap, and that watch is great! Time to go shopping!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7

View attachment 12885731


Steinhart ovm mk 1 on a strap from natostrapco.


----------



## MAJJ

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage with Steinhart ST.5 movement on SBS Olive Drab Zulu PVD NATO Military Strap b-)


----------



## MAJJ

Glycine Combat Sub Stealth


----------



## MAJJ

Precista 93 aka PRS-18 with ETA 2824-2 movement on Grey G10 NATO and Rubber Strap ;-)


----------



## MAJJ

Steinhart Ocean Black DLC Ceramic on SBS Olive Drab Zulu PVD NATO Military Strap b-)


----------



## MAJJ

Pals: Steinhart Ocean Black DLC Ceramic and Glycine Combat Sub Stealth; Steinhart on SBS Olive Drab Zulu PVD NATO Military Strap & Glycine on G10 Military Green Zulu PVD NATO Military Strap b-)


----------



## MAJJ

From left to right: Std Marathon Navigator on Black NATO Strap, Field Modified Marathon Navigator on Black NATO Strap, Both Navigators in the same pic and comparison lume pic, Left field Mod Navigator and Right Std Navigator


----------



## MAJJ

Air Blue Type 20A on Black G10 NATO Zuludiver Strap b-)


----------



## Paulo 8135

Rebellion!

Can't stand natos. In SJOG rehab cafe.

This is such a great GADA!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oso2276

Self assembled Chrono









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Wolfsatz

Fairfield


----------



## slideit

Crownandbuckle HD NATO

20180214_111705


----------



## camb66




----------



## Knives and Lint

PO is quite often on a NATO


----------



## ReasonDrab

Bambino


----------



## MAJJ

*Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph Military*; Ref.: _AL-372GR4FBS6_, with Military Green Zulu PVD NATO strap
On the left Alpina genuine light brown leather strap with black buckle, comes with the watch and then Black Stealth Zulu PVD NATO strap.

Also in the pic Alpina NATO Strap Set with a twist:

Top Alpina genuine vintage dark brown leather strap with buckle
3 Alpina NATO nylon straps fitted with buckle; from top to bottom
A) The Rifles Regiment's Green, Red, Black, Red and Green NATO nylon strap
B) The Welch Regiment's White, Red and Green NATO nylon strap
C) The Blues and Royals Regiment's Dark Blue, Burgundy Red and Dark Blue NATO nylon strap
1 Bracelet/Strap Changing Tool
22mm width at the lug
Fits all Alpina 44mm diameter watches


----------



## greenk

issey.miyake said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, such a beautiful combo. I love the strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

Expedite the Expedition with Timex


----------



## MAJJ




----------



## James Haury

Not really a NATO but the same idea.It is more of a ZULU? 1 pc fastened by a fastex buckle.






This is on a ZULU as well.The Black case watch is a FMD PU022 it has a backlight which shines through the numbers and lume on the hands which are slightly smaller than those of the previous model the FMDPU017. The direct read is 10mm T by 42 mm W w/crown.It is 43 mm L and the lugs are 20 mm. The Black case watch is 44mm W w/crown by 45 mm L and is 12 mm T.The lugs are 20 mm. The EZ reader is 42 mm wide by 49 mm long.It is 9.5 mm T. The lugs are 20mm.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CTSteve

Portuguese









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Not usually a Nato fan, but making an exception for this beauty.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## pekshn89

Colors!!!








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

SBBN037 on a dark blue PhenomeNATO


----------



## Jade330i




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## American Jedi

Today it's my JLC NSA. It's been very helpful today for its alarm which I have set to sound every four hours as a medication reminder. I am home treating my sons influenza today.

It's quickly becoming my favorite piece.










And yesterday I had this on a NATO JLC DSC









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MAJJ

Obris Morgan Branco & black Zulu PVD NATO Strap


----------



## blueradish




----------



## 8100 RPM

I finally lost my NATO strap virginity to this Clockwork Synergy premium strap today. No complaints so far. |>









I figure I should see if I really like wearing a NATO strap before I spend the money on an Omega OEM Bond NATO for my Speedy Pro.


----------



## Old_Kettle_Man

I saw what seemed to be a good value NATO strap on eBay UK and pulled the trigger at a BIN of only £5.95 from a seller with much great feedback about these very things. It arrived far sooner than expected and sits well with the recently acquired SRP677J1's iridescent blue dial and bezel..


















One photie with flash, the other in natural near darkness.

Almost forgot length on view..










Price mentioned was for this 22mm yoke, the same vendor does 20mm and 24mm too.


----------



## bigclive2011

Arthur Lowe!! Great Avatar!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sean76

MWC G10 100m GTLS NATO Spec Hybrid Automatic














Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk A-T on gray Maratac G10


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pixel_pusher

Hamilton Khaki Field 38 on Clock Work Synergy navy and red RAF nato.


----------



## pelicanactor

Some very nice pics here!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex Scout Brook


----------



## wtma

24mm Toxic Shiznit with bronze hardware


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Crepas Tornado on Orango Crepas Nylon Nato


----------



## Slm643

Prw-3500 1cr with BluShark AlphaShark









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Still my latest addition!!


----------



## Jammybstard

A G10 obviously!








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sean76

Ball Aero GMT II on Ball NATO.


----------



## Nemoskywalker




----------



## Dan3612

^Wow that Aerospace looks great on a NATO!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## American Jedi

Sinn 903


----------



## blueradish

Sunny day, sunny diver.


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Michael Day

Out of bed with red today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## campodan

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

Seiko SKX









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## American Jedi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

Been wearing this a lot lately.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Kangaroo nato


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sodafarl

Sorry this one"s a bit fuzzy ... had a snowy lens


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Spunwell

Washed out picture but great album


----------



## Buchmann69

Recent NATO pairings...✌



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pekshn89

Racin' time








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79

Mare Nostrum..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock




----------



## anabuki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr_Macphisto




----------



## Jammybstard

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12950709


What watch is this please?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmo1

Sinn 356 acrylic on Bonetto Cinturini rubber NATO strap


----------



## matt.

Ball Engineer II Master Diver on a generic bond strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## blueradish

Orsa Monster today


----------



## Swayndo

Cadisen Conquest homage.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## n00bForever

Gsar crushing it


----------



## CTSteve

Autavia









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlonde

Armida A3 Brass on the supplied Nato with matching brass hardware. Gorgeous combo.


----------



## emonje

Odd 21 mm lugs on leather NATO


----------



## uktom84

Seamaster and Alpinist









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Uhr_Mensch

Smiths PRS-29B:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## CTSteve

Portuguese on a 3 ring zulu









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Strap swap today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cosmo1

Sinn 356 acrylic on Bonetto Cinturini rubber NATO strap


----------



## IronHorseWar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Glycine Airman 18


----------



## galvestonokie

A-13A on Bond Zulu


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mngdew




----------



## 760274

Helm Vanuatu. Just in, and I love trying it out with my collection of NATOs!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## blueradish

Ending the week on the Solar Seiko.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wtma

Archimede Pilot GMT on ToxicShiznit


----------



## SteveJ




----------



## gatormac




----------



## Doons




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Svail

Gen 2 Omega X-33


----------



## anrex




----------



## Jammybstard

WIS_Chronomaster said:


>


That was spooky, I thought for a moment some one had posted a photo of my wrist!








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## flydiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Bask7

Doons said:


> View attachment 12983333


The Nato looks great with the bezel


----------



## soaking.fused

Bulova


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jarvar

This is on a nato strap.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Got the nato a few days ago.....


----------



## variant45

Porsche Design Lemania 5100









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## jcombs1

PhenomeNato


----------



## The Iron Horse

soaking.fused said:


> Bulova


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...salmon sushi


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## c5pilot11

jcombs1 said:


> PhenomeNato
> View attachment 12986991


Love this. Nice work.


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers

Orient flieger pvd on clockwork synergy orange... well technically it’s a Zulu


----------



## raygsoko

wtma said:


> Blue Glycine Airman SST Chrono with orange striped navy ToxicShiznit.


Been looking for this strap! Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jarvar

Alpinist on an olive bond Nato.


----------



## GrahamWLC




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

masterdelgado said:


> Regards
> Gustavo


Nice! Where did you get the strap?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CTSteve

Portuguese!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Mchu004




----------



## j708

The MVMT has been removed from thr collection


----------



## Smaug

New Hamilton Khaki Scuba:










It's not bad on a two-piece nylon either:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## c5pilot11

masterdelgado said:


> Regards
> Gustavo


Wow this is super clean. The brown really works with that dial.


----------



## Quahogger




----------



## wtma




----------



## thekody

Quahogger said:


>


HA! I rock that exact same combo. How do you keep that watch in place on your wrist? I find it tends to slide around on a nylon strap due to the lug design.


----------



## cman1120

Mako 2 on a ToxicNATO










Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## 59yukon01

ToxicNato Shiznit.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hidef1080

My go-to NATO for Fall and Winter.
I have a more Spring & Summer NATO on the way.


----------



## Hidef1080

j708 said:


> The MVMT has been removed from thr collection


I too have a MVMT which I have removed...


----------



## Hidef1080




----------



## catsteeth

59yukon01 said:


> ToxicNato Shiznit.


That's A M A Z I N G !

Totally love it. I notice you have one with out the ceramic black bezel, are they different or is one you've modd'ed?


----------



## 59yukon01

catsteeth said:


> That's A M A Z I N G !
> 
> I love it.
> 
> You have one without a black ceramic bezel, do you have two, or are they the same?


Thanks! Same watch and it's the stock SPB053J blue dial. Different lighting does make both the dial and bezel look different.


----------



## Nclaridge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wtma

Speedy on ToxicRogue


----------



## illus83

CTSteve said:


> Portuguese!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Havent seen a Portuguese on a NATO. Looks good.


----------



## Arkay_sa

Does this work on a Nato? Usually has a shiny black leather strap..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Nato 2.0.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

Arkay_sa said:


> Does this work on a Nato? Usually has a shiny black leather strap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe a solid black or black and gold... Isn't that gold on the dial?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkay_sa

Slm643 said:


> Maybe a solid black or black and gold... Isn't that gold on the dial?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


More bronze than gold...and thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## CTSteve

illus83 said:


> Havent seen a Portuguese on a NATO. Looks good.


Thanks, dresses it down nicely.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks

X2-Elijah said:


> Nato 2.0.
> 
> View attachment 13021745


Fantastic taste my man!

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Slm643

skunkworks said:


> Fantastic taste my man!
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


I don't recognize that watch? What is it? Very nice also!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks

Slm643 said:


> I don't recognize that watch? What is it? Very nice also!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Zelos Helmsman 2 I believe

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Amigos

This Omega came with a really nice nylon OEM strap. That strap is leather backed and Omega/swatch wouldn’t really vouch for its waterproof qualities. “Rinse off the salt and it should be ok” so I bought a few Natos for water use. Variety of blue. I like this 1 because the red picks up the red of the GMT hand and GMT graphics on face. first foray into Natos and having fun with them


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Just put my black/gold samurai on this new strap. Not sure if the colors are working yet.









Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Slm643

To quote . Vin Diesel "I would have went a different way".. Hahaha 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Natomaster


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Slm643 said:


> To quote . Vin Diesel "I would have went a different way".. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Yeah, Vin's prolly right. I just wanted to avoid a black strap with a black watch. Seems so boring.

Here's a last ditch effort for some flair with the samurai:









Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Slm643

Grey with gold trim or visa versa... Can't best the classics... Black and gold! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Slm643 said:


> Grey with gold trim or visa versa... Can't best the classics... Black and gold!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


I have limited options with me right now, so I guess it's going to have to be plain old boring black.









Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Cmaster03

Oldie but goodie, always liked this shot of my 1680 on the Admiralty Grey NATO.


----------



## wtma




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin




----------



## mattiey

Lumey! :-d


----------



## vkalia

Metlin said:


>


Mate, I think you wore your hood the wrong way around.

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin

vkalia said:


> Mate, I think you wore your hood the wrong way around.


Nah, I just don't want y'all to be dazzled by my good looks.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth

Hammy on bumble bee nato.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rover79

Tudor Ranger...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21

My Seiko diver on nato.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## thekody

Got the C40 out of the box today.

C40SpeedHawk by Kody Ague, on Flickr


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers

waltham diver


----------



## carfanatic991




----------



## ZM-73

Not exactly a NATO (G10), but I think an RAF strap is close enough.


----------



## anrex




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## CTSteve

Polar with a 3 ring zulu.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## CTSteve

Mhutch said:


>


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot




----------



## soaking.fused

Speedmaster Pro










(Blending in)


----------



## Charlie215

It works for me.


----------



## Doons




----------



## Smaug

Hamilton Khaki Scuba; one of the few watches that can pull off this particular NATO.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Cosmo1

Sinn 356 acrylic on Bonetto Cinturini rubber NATO strap.


----------



## wtma




----------



## wtma




----------



## CanadaGus

My 1961 Omega Seamaster on a rather ugly "vintage Bond" strap, using the down-under method on my 20cm wrist.


----------



## Tonhao

wtma said:


>


That is an impressive Glycine, navy/orange all the way!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very nice, @wtma. Nice pairing. I got a Seiko equivalent of that one but am almost reconsidering. Looks like a nice one.

Here's what I'm wearing today. Khaki Field Mechanical. It's back in the rotation on a new BluShark "AlphaShark" NATO. I am using the "slim tuck" method, where I put my wrist through the smaller offshoot of the main strap, and double up on the bottom of the wrist. Thin and out of the way, and works to not increase the look of the lug-to-lug by having it doubled over past the watch.



















If that makes any sense. Nice and thin, as only one layer of the strap goes between the watch back and wrist. Watch has no rotor so that helps too.


----------



## Palmettoman

My favorite way to wear the speedy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNC

wtma said:


>


I'll take it! LOL. love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot

Close enough?


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hasto092

For me I prefer the 5 ring Zulu to a NATO Strap, but horses for courses huh.


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

The deep blue of le petit prince









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## richn

Dont know how I feel about rolex on a NATO tbh... Pretty pieces tho!


----------



## maxfounded

anrex said:


> View attachment 13042543


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

CTSteve said:


> Polar with a 3 ring zulu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Awesome combination!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

SARB033. The nato is still a little wet from doing dishes earlier.  Trying to stay outta the dog house. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBottomTime

Khaki barn/beater watch


----------



## CTSteve

maxfounded said:


> Awesome combination!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It's my most worn piece for sure.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Fortis F-43









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wtma

Speedy on Omega nato


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Hoppyjr

Vertex + ToxicNATO Shiznit strap.


----------



## ROvinieta

Can’t have enough blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CTSteve

Submariner Sunday









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jdibs28

Kluber said:


> EDIT - updated with a few more.
> 
> View attachment 1999074
> 
> View attachment 1999090
> 
> View attachment 1999146
> 
> View attachment 1999162
> 
> View attachment 2003386
> 
> View attachment 2024810
> 
> View attachment 2024818
> 
> View attachment 2024826


Does the date on your bathyscaphe bother you? I've been looking for one for a while but the date is keeping me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## so5631

Nato strap from smartturnout.com


----------



## so5631




----------



## Michael Day

New nato to pick up the orange Seaforth on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## islander009

My Seiko on three different Natos.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramblin man

SKX


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Michael Day said:


> New nato to pick up the orange Seaforth on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


May I ask where did you find that strap?


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## American Jedi




----------



## darklight111




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Michael Day

Alun F. said:


> May I ask where did you find that strap?


CincyStraps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Michael Day said:


> CincyStraps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! I've been looking for such strap for couple of days, but found only cheap ones with pure quality hardware. Will check CincyStraps now. Thanks again!


----------



## Michael Day

Alun F. said:


> Thanks! I've been looking for such strap for couple of days, but found only cheap ones with pure quality hardware. Will check CincyStraps now. Thanks again!


That's the premium quality seat belt strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Michael Day said:


> That's the premium quality seat belt strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Already checked! I agree with you. When I saw you picture, at a glance it looked like dark navy/orange, and I was disappointed seeing it's black/orange at their website. Not that black/orange is nice color combo, it's just I need navy/orange for my blue dial with an orange minute hand, and they don't have that combo in portfolio. ️


----------



## Michael Day

Alun F. said:


> Already checked! I agree with you. When I saw you picture, at a glance it looked like dark navy/orange, and I was disappointed seeing it's black/orange at their website. Not that black/orange is nice color combo, it's just I need navy/orange for my blue dial with an orange minute hand, and they don't have that combo in portfolio. ️


ToxicNATO have just released a seatbelt navy with Orange edges. Great hardware too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Michael Day said:


> ToxicNATO have just released a seatbelt navy with Orange edges. Great hardware too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


OK, thanks again! Will check now.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Michael Day said:


> ToxicNATO have just released a seatbelt navy with Orange edges. Great hardware too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Checked. I have that combo in black/gray from ZuluStraps for my Seiko SNZG15J1. I think navy/orange combo goes well with blue dial and orange bezel or orange indices on the bezel. This is what I'm looking for (exactly same watch as my). Do you know where can I find such strap with good hardware?


----------



## Michael Day

Alun F. said:


> Checked. I have that combo in black/gray from ZuluStraps for my Seiko SNZG15J1. I think navy/orange combo goes well with blue dial and orange bezel or orange indices on the bezel. This is what I'm looking for (exactly same watch as my). Do you know where can I find such strap with good hardware?











Hardware standard though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Michael Day said:


> Hardware standard though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's the right thing! It's difficult to see on my phone, but this is navy/orange, isn't it? Where is that one from? BTW, thanks for your help and time spent on me! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Michael Day

Yes. Navy and orange. From .........s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day

Michael Day said:


> Yes. Navy and orange. From .........s.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For some reason the forum doesn't like the supplier. Perhaps they're dodgy? Will message you where I got.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Michael Day said:


> For some reason the forum doesn't like the supplier. Perhaps they're dodgy? Will message you where I got.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


OK. Please send me PM. Thanks.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## zimv20ca

Explorer II on blue/grey suede.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## t3mp3st




----------



## traceour

Traser H3


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jammybstard

I repaired (the damage I did to) the Keyless works in my DIY Sinn Explorer mash up on Monday and popped it on this cheap black Nato to test it out but I really like the look of it now. I don't think it's going back on it's leather strap anytime soon.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammybstard

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215

Just a DB here.


----------



## kuetipp




----------



## davebarnes3

The comfort and lite weight NATO strap... perfect.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldgrid




----------



## Oldgrid

Lets try again.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody

Here's one I took this evening.

Christopher Ward C40 on the Pullman Strap.

IMG_1235 by Kody Ague, on Flickr


----------



## steverockalot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ROvinieta

Mini turtle with a Seiko 5 Sports FC Barcelona strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lukeeld

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## beanerds

PADI Turtle ! 

Beanerds.


----------



## anrex




----------



## Slm643

anrex said:


> View attachment 13085005
> View attachment 13085007


BluShark.. Am I correct?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Slm643 said:


> BluShark.. Am I correct?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I think you are right. An Alphashark.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine Lry

Mine on a *Two** Piec**e Ballistic Nylon Strap from DA LUCA:*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FW07




----------



## CTSteve

My 5513 on a leather nato









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca

Antoine Lry said:


> Mine on a *Two** Piec**e Ballistic Nylon Strap from DA LUCA:*
> View attachment 13086099


i love how the 16570 looks so good on so many different straps.


----------



## Hoppyjr

EZM 1.1


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Jo Hande

Most of my Seiko5 are on a Nato strap!


----------



## Jo Hande

BTW, weekly, I change a strap and a watch (mostly one of my 8 Seiko5's), sometimes a difficult choice ... and also 18-20-22 lug width ...
Then, after a week, the strap goes in the washing machine!


----------



## Kukaruz

I bet Novikov and Belova wouldn't have thought that their invention would be proudly worn on a NATO-strap in 2018.

ca. 1988 Vostok Amphibia Albatros


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## arnearne

Jo Hande said:


> BTW, weekly, I change a strap and a watch (mostly one of my 8 Seiko5's), sometimes a difficult choice ... and also 18-20-22 lug width ...
> Then, after a week, the strap goes in the washing machine!
> View attachment 13098009


Love this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne

FFF on leather nato:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## arcentaur

I like how versatile this watch is..


----------



## CTSteve

5513









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchinho

Christopher Ward


----------



## WatchProblem

Alpina Startimer Pilot Manufacture. Probably my most accurate watch! And very comfortable on the NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

LPP on a 3 ring zulu









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## alexjust

Good old Speedy


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco

Luminox Navy Seal Colormark on it's new 2-Piece Nato from ClockWorkSynergy. Lots of selection, very reasonable prices, fast shipping and the band is definitely quality craftsmanship, Love It!!...


----------



## Henry Krinkle

P4100513 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

That thing on the left hand side?

P4100503 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P4161584 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## watchinho

Cward









Sent from my LGM-V300K using Tapatalk


----------



## 367-80

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ldo123

Damasko DH 3.0...


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CTSteve

IWC LPP









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CTSteve

Didn't see this was the dive watch thread. Damn tapatalk


CTSteve said:


> IWC LPP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## maxfounded

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiohead




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## JTK Awesome

Not a fan of NATOs but I have a couple.

1) Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto. Switched the plan black factory strap for this Crown & Buckle-Analog/Shift one I found in my box'o'straps.










2) Seiko 5 non-diver "turtle." Initially switched the factory bracelet for a rally leather strap, then switched again to the blue-white-orange one in 2-piece from Clockwork Synergy. Still trying to decide if I like this better than my blue-orange rally leather strap.


----------



## arnearne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Palmettoman

SARB


----------



## ATL Jack




----------



## FW07




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganagati




----------



## 367-80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jonsuh




----------



## svogt91

Ocean One Vintage









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## NocturnalWatch

This on castrated Bond NATO 









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## big_slacker

Put my seiko on the NATO yesterday for lawn mowing duty, (and post mowing beer) still got it on now. Spring/summer and NATO are awesome!


----------



## Vioviv

soaking.fused said:


>


My A-13A is shipping today per Paolo ... nice to see how well this watch matches with different NATOs. Thanks!


----------



## zachste

6rMAS on Cincy Strap Works Stealth Bond SB strap |>


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mikejulietpapa

Poorly lit photo of my Mkii Paradive with the trusty Maratac NATO.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## 3005

I wore my Speedy on a NATO when I went hiking and biking on vacation in Hawaii a few months ago.


----------



## Vioviv

My latest arrival on a Barton NATO ...









Vulcain Aviator Dual Time w/a V-10 Cricket alarm complication ... It came on perhaps the nicest bracelet I'ver ever purchased. I can size a standard cotter-pin bracelet, but this has screwed links, which are more than my clumsy fingers can handle; gonna have to take this one to a professional.









I'm too lazy to unwrap the bracelet ... so here it is in its protective layer of Saran wrap inside a PVC envelope.









I really like this Barton standard-length NATO, which is a perfect fit for my 7.0-in to 7.25-in wrist. (Barton also offers a "long"). I like the single metal ring, and the one-inch wide nylon keeper, and -- especially -- the lack of any excess flap.

I wish the buckle was slightly more substantial, but for $12, it's hard to complain, and I can swap it out for another buckle I suppose.

I'm not a big fan of NATOs anymore ... most of mine have had too much hardware, too much excess flap, and added too much to the height of the watch. When I do choose a NATO it's either two-piece, which offers zero protection in case of a spring bar failure, or a single pass, which can cause the watch to slide around around. So this Barton was a great find IMO, affordable, great quality, fits like a regular strap with the protection of a NATO ... highly recommend if you haven't tried one.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dwilliams851

1966 Alpina 10 Supercompressor on Watchobsession nato.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsjeee

Although this beauty is out for service now (and boy do I miss her :-( ) she looks absolutely stunning on this OEM NATO, IMHO b-)


----------



## Palmettoman

1970 Seiko 6139-6011









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

Omega Speedy on a WatchObsession #speedytuesday NATO


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Taking flight with this new Bond NATO









Doc Savage


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

dwilliams851 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Good strap choice!


----------



## dwilliams851

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Good strap choice!


Thanks. Blueshark Alpha.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## m111kan

Steinhart Ocean Black


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## wtma

WatchObsession said:


> Omega Speedy on a WatchObsession #speedytuesday NATO
> 
> View attachment 13141395


That looks terrific! I wish I had the Speedy Tuesday though...


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Undone dWh custom chrono on a SB premium NATO from CincyStrapWorks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Drudge

The only watch I had on a leather nato was the Bulova Military but she now has a new home


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Steinhart Ocean One Bronze









Doc Savage


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

59yukon01 said:


>


Great photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Great photo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## wtma

G-Shock on Miltat/Strapcode 3D woven zulu


----------



## borozgb

Seiko World time..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Quake1028

WatchObsession said:


> Omega Speedy on a WatchObsession #speedytuesday NATO
> 
> View attachment 13141395


I'm not much of a NATO guy, but this is fantastic.


----------



## yongsoo1982

It's warming up here.. so been trying to think of ways to dress this one down


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Swayndo

Out in the wood.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero




----------



## darklight111




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MiikkaKoo

Summer vibes


----------



## tickorydickorytock

I just recently really got into watches, and purchased my first two automatics this week. A Seiko 5 SNK809 (pictured below on a leather NATO) and an Orient Bambino Gen 2 Version 2.


----------



## Soundhunter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777

Casual Friday


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## steverockalot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

a-tabby said:


>


Dont forget to tighten the crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ronie88

Some Vintage HMT Watches


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tres

A newly arrived 22mm nato on 21mm lug









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## iBlake

So simple yet looks good.


----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh

PADI Turtle on a Key West NATO. Thinking of other NATO combos for this and a jubilee bracelet.


----------



## CTSteve

.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wtma




----------



## DevineTime

...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ROvinieta

Off topic



epikoh said:


> View attachment 13171699
> 
> 
> PADI Turtle on a Key West NATO. Thinking of other NATO combos for this and a jubilee bracelet.


I've got the baby turtle and put the SKX013/015 bracelet without any problems. Looks decent as well








Try with the SKX009 bracelet and see if it works as it did for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTheThrone17

45.5mm OMEGA Planet Ocean Chrono


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thewatchvice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

This.


----------



## lo_scrivano

X2-Elijah said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 13187417


I should get that strap. I'm an AC Milan fan. What brand is that?


----------



## ROvinieta

My beloved NY0040 on a iridescent Zuludiver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

X2-Elijah said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 13187417


Hey, great photo. Love the vintage-looking crystal. Nice choice on the strap! Thanks for sharing it.  Giving me ideas.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## freq019

Posted these in the quartz thread yesterday. The Timex is on a natostrapco strap and the citizen is on a Cincinnati Seat belt (SB) strap.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower

My new Seiko Black Series. OEM rubber strap was awful

2018-06-03 16.31.36 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Spunwell

Yesterday










Today


----------



## run23

Goes together like peanut butter and jelly, or a burger and a beer.


----------



## wtma




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## vkalia

Finally got my OEM NATO for the Blancpain.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Nathan356

Originally bought this Crown and Buckle "supreme NATO" for my Sub, only to find out it didn't fit (not enough clearance between the spring bar and case). Instead of returning it I slapped it on a cheapie Rodina "bauhaus" automatic I bought on a whim. I actually like the way it looks! This is a single pass NATO and I like to wear it with the buckle on the bottom, fits my wrist better.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Nathan356 said:


> Originally bought this Crown and Buckle "supreme NATO" for my Sub, only to find out it didn't fit (not enough clearance between the spring bar and case). Instead of returning it I slapped it on a cheapie Rodina "bauhaus" automatic I bought on a whim. I actually like the way it looks! This is a single pass NATO and I like to wear it with the buckle on the bottom, fits my wrist better.
> View attachment 13194135
> View attachment 13194137


I just ordered 3 from them yesterday. Looking forward to posting pics here when they show up!


----------



## Spunwell

vkalia said:


> Finally got my OEM NATO for the Blancpain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Got a BluShark NATO on the way with polished hardware to match the KonTiki's case, this cheapie NATO with the matte hardware will have to do for now...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Nathan356

I know its a total cliche at this point but I love it anyway: Sub on a Bond NATO.


----------



## American Jedi

JLC NSA


----------



## McPGA

This one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Here's my latest on a Maratac Zulu strap, sorry not a nato. ;-)


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

PRS29B on VARIO Nato strap:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Palmettoman

SARB this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

777 on TOXICNATO










Heuer Bund on TOXICNATO










PAM682 on TOXICNATO


----------



## deepsea03

777 on TOXICNATO










Heuer Bund on TOXICNATO










PAM682 on TOXICNATO


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love that Smiths, @Uhr_Mensch!

Here's a Khaki Field (manual wind as well) on a BluShark NATO.


----------



## yongsoo1982

Vostok Scubadude!


----------



## Paulie1

I like this.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Me and the Eterna on an army green ArtStyle strap (cheapie off Amazon) browsing this thread and waiting for my BluShark straps to arrive today (gotta love Amazon prime):


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice Eterna! I love the date inner ring. I think you'll like the BluShark NATO; that's what's on that Hamilton I posted a few above and it's quite nice. Feels like a seatbelt, nice hardware, and I like the rectangular pin holes. Let us know what you think when yours comes in!


----------



## benji19

I recently had this Pelagos on a NATO. Funky & colorful I suppose.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Swing shift detail...


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## lo_scrivano

PAM 631 on Bond


----------



## anrex




----------



## jimiwilli

Most of my collection except 2 is on a NATO at the moment 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cosmo1

Sinn 356 acrylic on Benotto Cinturini rubber NATO strap


----------



## arcentaur

Speedy pro


----------



## osamu

SSE041 on Toxic NATO


----------



## Moss28

Sinn 836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Moss28 said:


> Sinn 836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sorry to side track the thread, but what are your thoughts on the 836? Currently considering. Also, where'd you pick yours up??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb

6309-7040 on Haveston nato..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

WatchProblem said:


> Sorry to side track the thread, but what are your thoughts on the 836? Currently considering. Also, where'd you pick yours up??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it!

I posted a mini review with some thoughts and pictures - check out the threads I've started and you'll find it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ranonranonarat

on a toxicnato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Theflyingclocksman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman on Phenome


----------



## Palmettoman

Speedy on Maratac 3 ring zulu









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Changed to Vintage Bond today









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

Timefactors Bond on HKED Bundeswehr.


----------



## zimv20ca

Exp II on a BluShark strap


----------



## kilo40

MKII RTW Paradive on a Haveston Fortress


----------



## kilo40

Double post!


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca

sorry for the additional post, but took a better pic of the new strap.


----------



## mattcantwin

Recently picked up a couple of Haveston straps on the sales forum, really like them.



















The sliding keeper is a nice touch.


----------



## dhousley

jimiwilli said:


> Most of my collection except 2 is on a NATO at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What brand is that red white and blue strap? Love it!


----------



## yongsoo1982

dhousley said:


> What brand is that red white and blue strap? Love it!


It's the Korean flag nato that Omega released for the Olympics.. I love it but can't justify that $190ish for a nato =/


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## billiybop




----------



## Giggo

My new favorite combo









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

And a random pic not wearing a nato


----------



## Slm643

Fresh from the Mail person, plastic off, time set, bracelet swapped to a BluShark! I'm Rockin my new Russian watch!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixel_pusher

Hamilton Khaki Field (38mm) on a grey nato today.


----------



## pixel_pusher

View attachment 13234463


Hamilton Khaki Field (38mm) on a grey nato today.


----------



## ihutch1942

I think my Big Zero looks fantastic on a RAF NATO strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Humbucking

lets get tropical!


----------



## Vioviv

Started the day with a little Cocktail Time on a useless but cute Clockwork Synergy two-piece ... I couldn't find little jaunty anchors anywhere else. It's perfect for the Yacht Club ... or at least for when I join a yacht club ... after I get a yacht ... or maybe a kayak ...









After lunch I had a little lull until my 4PM ... which is actually in 13 minutes as I type this, so it turned into kind of a long lull ... anyway, stuck a new Barton on my Smiths PRS-29b. Actually, it's an old Barton which I had on my A-13A Pilot Watch, but the strap says "field watch" to me. _(Some of my straps really get around ...)_
















Same Barton, on its old watch. I put the A-13A on a Brady sailcloth but I don't have a picture yet. I'm not sure I like it.

I think last time I posted here I waxed rhapsodically about Barton straps. They're cheap, and I think their target audience is Daniel Wellington and Timex owners, but if you have a 7.0-inch to 7.25-inch wrist, I highly recommend the "standard" size. No extra rings, no excess flap ... cheap buckles but otherwise extremely comfortable and nice color selection. And I'm too cheap to buy a fancy Nato, like a Haveston.


----------



## steinercat




----------



## bbasch

Orient USA II for summer months on this blue strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseyb

Colt GMT


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Slm643

New BluShark AlphaShark! And a new BlueShark blue steel on my new yesterday, Vostok..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gppittjk

Fyrir Ísland!!! Close as I could get to an Iceland flag band. Trying to collect flag-style bands from the countries that my wife and I have visited. This was a good start.


----------



## DuePistoni

Orient Ray II.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Here's a Perlon for variety...


----------



## maylebox




----------



## Alwayslate707

I have my night hawk on a black and yellow NATO by straton


----------



## jwillee




----------



## bikehomero

SM 300:


----------



## Mullmuzzler

Damasko DA37


----------



## billiybop




----------



## ROvinieta

Pepsi baby turtle on a navy seatbelt miltat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dr751

Baby Turtle


----------



## bikehomero

Today Enicar Jet Graph on NATO


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Citizen BN0151 on BluShark Navy strap








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751

Switched over to my Samuari on another BluShark strap


----------



## ZIPPER79

Seiko SBBN035 with a Blue Shark Bond Nato


----------



## Celldoc




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hungdangnguyen23




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Slm643

Getting ready for the submarine races! With my girlfriend!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan F

This Russian beauty!


----------



## TagTime

Seiko 'BlueMAS' SPB053


----------



## Sodafarl

The ever versatile Speedy ...


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine Lry

Not technically a NATO, but here goes:


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko 343


----------



## avian_gator

I borrowed the leather Hirsch strap off my Jazzmaster GMT to put it on my newly arrived Glycine moonphase (great watch, _terrible_ stock strap), and absentmindedly threw the Hammy on a NATO just as a placeholder.

It's been staring at me from the watch box for the last few days, and, uh... damn.

Best. Accident. Ever.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

This combination today. Citizen Prime with BluShark NATO Navy.








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

Today a nice Seiko SNKF63J with a brillant grey strap,
Jo


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sir-Guy

@Jo Hande, I had never seen this reference before and I love it. Date window not too far inboard and balanced by the 9 o’clock index, love love the day window placement and curved design, the pop of color from the seconds hand, the bold dial, and if that bezel rotates it’s even better. Looks fantastic on you! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Raza

Summery look for my Monte Carlo:


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Took my Christopher Ward Trident GMT to Wimbledon this week, armed with a handful of NATOs.

Up by the sign:









Some Centre Court action with Roger Federer:









A view of the big screen from 'Henman Hill':









Supporting my favourite player, Camila Giorgi of Italy:









Beautiful Brit, Katie Boulter:









Julia Görges from Germany:









Russian Anastasia Pavlyuchenkova on her birthday (unfortunately she lost!):









Finally, Russians Maria Sharapova and Vitalia Diatchenko playing each other:


----------



## Sir-Guy

@Dave_Hedgehog, I love the different NATOs for each country. That’s hilarious! Well done, looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carloscastro7

Seiko flightmaster on a classic bond!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Took my Christopher Ward Trident GMT to Wimbledon this week, armed with a handful of NATOs.
> 
> Up by the sign:


Love this combo.


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## RSDA




----------



## blakerad

Hoppyjr said:


> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## surrounded21

Nice

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Speedy Pro on an Omega NATO.


----------



## wis_dad

Legend on a black nato which looks far less boring than i was expecting.


----------



## jfinch64

1950's Rodania RCAF monopusher









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Slm643

Sunday! The company is finally gone! Time to relax...this has become my goto summer watch!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

Who makes premium NATO straps? A lot of the ones I’ve bought are crappy stitching, sharp edges that scratch your skin and very cheap buckles that I don’t trust putting my expensive watches on. 

I’ve seen pictures of ones with thicker fabric, thicker, nicely finished buckles but not sure where to buy them


----------



## ROvinieta

endotreated said:


> Who makes premium NATO straps? A lot of the ones I've bought are crappy stitching, sharp edges that scratch your skin and very cheap buckles that I don't trust putting my expensive watches on.
> 
> I've seen pictures of ones with thicker fabric, thicker, nicely finished buckles but not sure where to buy them


As personal choice and experience, I've found BluShark and Haglund as premium . Less premium but great quality are Miltat and ZuluDiver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell

ROvinieta said:


> As personal choice and experience, I've found BluShark and Haglund as premium . Less premium but great quality are Miltat and ZuluDiver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree Blushark has some really nice straps especially the newest offering. Toxic nato also has some nice ones.


----------



## Hoppyjr

ROvinieta said:


> As personal choice and experience, I've found BluShark and Haglund as premium . Less premium but great quality are Miltat and ZuluDiver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


ToxicNATOs have several that are soft and comfortable, their "Shiznit" model being the nicest.

All natos are better after broken in. All mine get a bath before wearing.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Vertex M100 on a worn Maratac nato.










Monta Oceanking on a Maratac Zulu










Precista PRS-18 COSC on NatoStrapCo










Monta Oceanking on Toxic Royal XL










Sinn EZM3F on Maratac nato with blasted hardware (courtesy of Jack)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 8100 RPM

Speedy Pro on a Clockwork Synergy Premium NATO.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Ckasik

.


----------



## Ckasik

Skx007


----------



## Ckasik

Speedy


----------



## 71 TRUCK




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## endotreated

ROvinieta said:


> As personal choice and experience, I've found BluShark and Haglund as premium . Less premium but great quality are Miltat and ZuluDiver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












My first BluShark


----------



## audma

Rolex Submariner on a NATO and a Grand Seiko Snowflake on a perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

A NATO is such a life saver in Houston's nasty hot humid summers! Anything else is sooo sticky. Leather is probably a close second.


----------



## endotreated

Hoppyjr said:


> ToxicNATOs have several that are soft and comfortable, their "Shiznit" model being the nicest.
> 
> All natos are better after broken in. All mine get a bath before wearing.


Took your advice and ordered a couple of Shiznits.

How do you give them a bath? Just soak them in water? Soap? Actual washer/dryer?


----------



## oso2276

New nato









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa 73




----------



## NocturnalWatch

endotreated said:


> My first BluShark


+1 for BluShark. Have 6 of their straps and all are extremely nice and of high quality and excellent price. Will continue to buy from them.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

CSW seatbelt on the Pogue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## Ckasik




----------



## Hoppyjr

audma said:


> Rolex Submariner on a NATO and a Grand Seiko Snowflake on a perlon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a "replica" Rolex? I've never seen a Sub with a GMT bezel.


----------



## audma

Hoppyjr said:


> Is that a "replica" Rolex? I've never seen a Sub with a GMT bezel.


I should have explained that. It's a real submariner I just had some fun with it and put a Pepsi bezel on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

endotreated said:


> Took your advice and ordered a couple of Shiznits.
> 
> How do you give them a bath? Just soak them in water? Soap? Actual washer/dryer?


Liquid soap & water works fine. Shampoo would work too. If it's on a divers watch, wear in the shower and it'll be fine.


----------



## endotreated

Hoppyjr said:


> Liquid soap & water works fine. Shampoo would work too. If it's on a divers watch, wear in the shower and it'll be fine.


Awesome... and you soak it for a long time or just wet it and rinse it?


----------



## NocturnalWatch

This jolly combo for today  BluShark NATO in orange and my blue Citizen Prime









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Tudor GMT on Erica's originals Marine Nationale.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nathan356

El Primero - I don't think I've ever seen anyone post the tri-color on a NATO before


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Quake1028

NocturnalWatch said:


> +1 for BluShark. Have 6 of their straps and all are extremely nice and of high quality and excellent price. Will continue to buy from them.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


The normal ones or just the AlphaShark ones?


----------



## ZM-73

Nighthawk


----------



## TagTime




----------



## epikoh

Seiko Saturday with a brand new Alpha Premier nato.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Quake1028 said:


> The normal ones or just the AlphaShark ones?


I have few from BS Original and Orca + one CanvaSoft. I don't have AlphaShark , but I have two exactly same straps as AlphaShark (same design, color combo, material, thickness, different buckle with round holes) at half price (18$). It seems like straps are coming from same supplier. AlphaShark Luxury are really fine, but bit to thick for my taste, so I have to cut off that extra piece of fabric to get the watch closer to my wrist. Didn't try Slim ones though. IMHO, Orcas are best value for money. Here's pics of modified like-Alphashark strap (black with silver edges), and non-modified black with orange edges









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree




----------



## NocturnalWatch

And pics of BS Original (maroon and blue), and Orca (Navy blue, orange, Bond, Vintage Bond).





















Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Here's a cool shot where you can see my and my phones shadow as I take a photo for WUS


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## hedet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

epikoh said:


> View attachment 13303911
> 
> 
> Seiko Saturday with a brand new Alpha Premier nato.


That strap is sweet!.. I think it would lt look great with my Seiko "Chocodial"

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Crabtree

Haveston straps, good stuff....


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Humbucking




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dobra




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Xspect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Palmettoman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BenjaminoBissetti

Got frustrated waiting for a watch delivery so put this together using old parts I had lying around, not entirely happy with the hands...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## SteveNC

Ah look, it's almost cocktail-thirty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Slm643

Not kayaking today, but tomorrow I will be, on the river!














Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stochastinaut

Camo Nato for a Zodiac Aerospace!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## clarencek




----------



## anabuki




----------



## 8100 RPM




----------



## endotreated

The magic of NATO... totally different looks in 10 seconds.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## skyefalcon6

gm78 said:


> My 007 mod on different Nato straps:
> 
> View attachment 3570226
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570258


This watch is beautiful. Did you do the mod yourself?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Back in black


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Love my SNZG15J1 on a NATO strap(s). Now on a moded BluShark Orca black/gray Bond.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

It's summer in FL, so I've only been wearing natos.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

First NATO in my Alpina AplinerX and I luv it!! Have 3 more on the way from Blu Shark straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

Breitling superocean abyss


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## teraih

the grey nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddj235

Merica










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## shemp55




----------



## Slm643

shemp55 said:


> View attachment 13357439


Very nice! What are your thoughts on Traser? I'm thinking about a p67..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Funny you should mention that.

I am not, as a rule, a big fan of the Nato. This arrangement, however - which I learned just this morning from watching a video on the You Tubes - pleases me by tucking all the excess away at the bottom of the wrist.











Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shemp55

Solid watch, no complaints. Lume is better than I thought it would be, I'd heard sometimes gas tubes were weak but not an issue.



Slm643 said:


> Very nice! What are your thoughts on Traser? I'm thinking about a p67..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! What are your thoughts on Traser? I'm thinking about a p67..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk











I've had this one for more years than I care to remember. It's a great watch, the only downsides are that the dial is slightly smaller than traditional divers to accommodate the tritium around the edge (but in the dark it looks normal size) and the tritium tubes have a 12 year half-life, so they will dim with time. That said I've had mine for over 15 years and in the wee small hours it is still much more easily readable than any of my traditional lumed watches. Not the most exciting looking watch perhaps, but purposeful and just keeps on trucking. Buy with confidence & enjoy it


----------



## Carl.1

This...currently my most worn and it regularly gets time over all the others. I find I am liking the simplicity.


----------



## Slm643

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13358733
> 
> 
> I've had this one for more years than I care to remember. It's a great watch, the only downsides are that the dial is slightly smaller than traditional divers to accommodate the tritium around the edge (but in the dark it looks normal size) and the tritium tubes have a 12 year half-life, so they will dim with time. That said I've had mine for over 15 years and in the wee small hours it is still much more easily readable than any of my traditional lumed watches. Not the most exciting looking watch perhaps, but purposeful and just keeps on trucking. Buy with confidence & enjoy it


Nice, well worn watch!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## FTE

I have really grown to like natos...


----------



## anrex

NATOS you say...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jilgiljongiljing




----------



## anabuki




----------



## rickpal14

Changed to an orange BluShark on my Alpina AlpinerX. This watch is a strap hound!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exiled

Zeno Navy Diver


----------



## Snaggletooth

The one that started it all...


----------



## NocturnalWatch

anrex said:


> NATOS you say...


Wow!!!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pedrorq

A seven year old Jaragar!


----------



## mhou




----------



## rickpal14

Steinhart Ocean 44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## stbob

_311.32.40.30.01.001_


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Treeslayer4570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Boldr Expedition









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Nato'd Corgeuts X 3 ;- )


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje

On Toxic Shiznit


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Poljot Alarm


----------



## broulstone

P









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Omega 2254 + ToxicNATOs Shiznit strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jarzyns1

Glycine Airman No. 1


----------



## Dinky1

Traser Code Green









- - - Updated - - -

Traser Code Green


----------



## Quake1028

Orange Samurai on Alpha Shark.


----------



## Hoppyjr

......and one I regret selling. Again.


----------



## antsio100

Seiko SKZ255 All Black Frankenmonster


----------



## Dobra

antsio100 said:


> Seiko SKZ255 All Black Frankenmonster
> View attachment 13388775


Awesome !!!!


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## montu63

Hoppyjr said:


> ......and one I regret selling. Again.


Great selection!

Can I ask you about the mods to your Seiko turtle? I'd love to do this with mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

A couple of subs on Nato









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M




----------



## Slm643

Just got in the mail today, and I put it on a BlueShark Nato!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

Hoppyjr said:


> ......and one I regret selling. Again.


Love that Vertex


----------



## CTSteve

IWC 3777-14









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Barge

Mido multifort with a Luminox nato.


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Slm643

These for now, wearing the Scuba Dude..all on BluShark.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

one of my favorite combinations... Timex Gallatin on Bertucci Nato

Timex Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## iam7head

Almost a ritual to buy a matching NATO straps for a new watch.

Some of the toolwatch/sport watch just looks so stunning on a proper NATO/ZULU


----------



## jaybe52

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ATL Jack

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Morris Day




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Garcia242




----------



## thekody

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z engineer




----------



## anrex

Last few weeks, I have been on a lot of NATO's...


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNesher




----------



## CTSteve

Viva Las Vegas!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Louie777




----------



## Knives and Lint

This has to be the best match for a Bond NATO that I've found yet. Vintage Timex military watch with a black face, green lume, and red seconds hand.


----------



## MKN

#toiletshot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

ST2 Ultraman


----------



## ATL Jack




----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## buzz123




----------



## nodnar

Not exactly nato, MN Strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Two straps, but the same (20mm & 22mm)...


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## ROvinieta

Classic flighty on mm strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## sachetsharma

Citizen skyhawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

Bertucci. Titanium/Sapphire/10 year battery/classic field watch style. Everything a growing boy needs.


----------



## horhay86

Last time I used a nato 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni

tmnc said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This strap does justice to the dial, I love it


----------



## tmnc

Robertoni said:


> This strap does justice to the dial, I love it


Thank you. I do have the strap upside down so the red is on the same side. My OCD couldn't take the regular way 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Wolfsatz

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Friday Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643

Nice collection! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

This bronze baby... Nato from one of my Vostok watches, tempary until I get one with bronze hardware!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17

Sub on Shiznit


----------



## Mister X

Need to take a quick hike this afternoon to shake off the Monday back to work blues.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza

Also, does this count? It's not technically a NATO.


----------



## Colderamstel

Mister X said:


> Need to take a quick hike this afternoon to shake off the Monday back to work blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got a wrist shot with that?

I have one this may convince me to mod it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

Colderamstel said:


> You got a wrist shot with that?
> 
> I have one this may convince me to mod it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6.25" wrist, it's gotta look better on anybody else.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

Mister X said:


> 6.25" wrist, it's gotta look better on anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic. I am going to have to look into this mod.

Thanks for the quick response.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tmnc

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13487631


Looking at getting this with PVD hardware

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Not a nato but a Zulu, same idea.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Hoppyjr said:


> Not a nato but a Zulu, same idea.


This looks really sharp, @Hoppyjr. Nice choice!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sir-Guy said:


> This looks really sharp, @Hoppyjr. Nice choice!


Thanks. The orange really works on this watch.


----------



## qcjulle

If this Erika's Originals MN qualifies as a NATO strap.


----------



## temple

Deep Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Mister X said:


> Need to take a quick hike this afternoon to shake off the Monday back to work blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the Zulu strap fit straight away or did you need other parts to make it work? If it's a direct fit; does it accept 22 or 24mm and is there any gap? Looks good!


----------



## Mister X

Hoppyjr said:


> Did the Zulu strap fit straight away or did you need other parts to make it work? If it's a direct fit; does it accept 22 or 24mm and is there any gap? Looks good!


You need a Jays and Kays strap adapter (sold in their etsy.com store), they make one specifically for the new Rangeman and it accepts any 24mm strap, two piece or NATO. It's PVD coated metal, beautifully made and has OEM fit.


----------



## JohnM67

SKX009:



[url=https://flic.kr/p/GQr82r]

SKX013:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/KSs9o4]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/29wnEPA]

Citizen NY0040:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ZJgxXp]

Seiko Mod:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/DLGfog]


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Hoppyjr

Mister X said:


> You need a Jays and Kays strap adapter (sold in their etsy.com store), they make one specifically for the new Rangeman and it accepts any 24mm strap, two piece or NATO. It's PVD coated metal, beautifully made and has OEM fit.


Thank you!


----------



## Slm643

On a SeiyaJapan Nato.. It's a little short for my 6.75-7.0 inch wrist but it works until I get a BluShark with black hardware!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## borozgb

6306-7001









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Early morning Seiko 053 on a BALL Black NATO.


----------



## Jo Hande

Here my new acquired Citizen Ecodrive: (I 've put a matching Natostrap)









greetings,

Jo


----------



## Jasper110

G-shock. Took off original strap, widened lugs with a Dremmel then re-drilled pin holes.


----------



## Bosshog104

Aquaracer









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## tmnc

Clockwork Synergy RAF. Hopefully it holds up better than my old Barton









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j0oftheworld

007 on olive prema nato:










5-digit on a brief trip down James Bond lane:


----------



## Slm643

On a SeiyaJapan Nato...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubby85

I put my 2 of my citizens on them!


----------



## drwindsurf




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## kiwi71

First time this has been off a bracelet since I got it (around 7 years ago).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jes8414

One of my favorites


----------



## TagTime

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Beautiful combo!


----------



## mnf67

Squale:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKV




----------



## American Jedi

Just for October.


----------



## anrex

Squale Root Beer


----------



## anrex

Seiko CT


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RSDA

Squale 1521/50 Atmos on a Eulit perlon.

I love these straps. Thin and light.


----------



## Vus

thats really nice!


----------



## Vus

very nice!


----------



## kiwi71

Maratac SR-35 on a BluShark AlphaShark.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

MHD SQ1


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Just few combos...

































Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee




----------



## berni29

Was wearing this last night... still not 100%

May look better on a blue Erika MN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

SeaDweller on NATO


----------



## King_Neptune

Same watch, different NATOs


----------



## King_Neptune

Dshirts74 said:


> SeaDweller on NATO
> View attachment 13631273


Those Rolexes look much better than one would think on a NATO. One of the sales ladies at my local Rolex AD wears her solid black bezel GMT Master II on a black NATO all summer long each year, and it's just smokin' hot!


----------



## Slm643

All my Russian watches are on BluShark









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## anrex




----------



## Wolfsatz

WUS Trade by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dan.05

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CTSteve

Blue, blue, blue!!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee




----------



## Dshirts74

qa_ii said:


> Dshirts74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SeaDweller on NATO
> View attachment 13631273
> 
> 
> 
> Those Rolexes look much better than one would think on a NATO. One of the sales ladies at my local Rolex AD wears her solid black bezel GMT Master II on a black NATO all summer long each year, and it's just smokin' hot!
Click to expand...

It's a funny thing. On it's bracelet it really doesn't get noticed nearly as much as when it's on a NATO.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponder2004




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## j0oftheworld

20181116_141447 by j. miller, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan

​


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

This one comrade..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## Knives and Lint

I bought this strap to go with my Khaki mechanical, but just never quite warmed up to it. Then, I just happened to try it on a recent vintage Omega purchase and it went together perfectly. I especially like the way it pulls the cream color out in the dial...it really ties the room together ;-).


----------



## epetrillo

My Sinn 104 on a Phenomenato


----------



## Giggo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

HNS Jungle from Amazon


----------



## Millennium

(Almost) a NATO strap for my BBB


----------



## rfortson

This Citizen came on the wrong bracelet so I decided to put it on this NATO. I think it matches well.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

My Modded SKX









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday

Zodiac!


----------



## brash47

More Zodiacs!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## pardayan




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## CTSteve

Promaster today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack




----------



## dpgaloot

Took a little grief on the Rolex forum for removing the bracelet on the SD43....


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit




----------



## pardayan




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome photo, watch, and strap. Is it an Omega strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Earl Grey said:


> Awesome photo, watch, and strap. Is it an Omega strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks & yes it is Omega, leather backed & very comfy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Cosmo1

Sinn 356 Acrylic on Bonetto Cinturini 20mm 2-Piece Black Rubber NATO Watch Strap (Model 328)


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Here are two, but shortly there will be a third


----------



## SteveNC




----------



## ewiz240

On a camel






AlphShark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mygiftstop

timetrial-pro said:


> Every watch I own is on a Zulu, Love Zulu straps.


That is one gorgeous NATO... I like the ruggedness of the watch too.


----------



## mygiftstop

Such a bold choice with the mustard colored NATO. It works on this Speedy though. Still, I gotta say you're braver than I.


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Theory1611




----------



## gmads

Just started experimenting with this combo:


----------



## gmads




----------



## KWOJ

I recently purchased a Shinola NATO strap after visiting one of their outlets for my Carl F. Bucherer. The quality was substantially higher than any NATO I've purchased before


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jcush

Re: Show us what you have on a NATO strap!


----------



## Wolfsatz

The Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Repeat by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Palo




----------



## King_Neptune

Two-piece NATO here...


----------



## Louie777




----------



## deozed

Seamaster Diver 300M


----------



## deozed

BLNR


----------



## Superbri22

Seiko 5 sport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh

Bremont s500 on coyote adpt strap
C. Ward c60 bronze. I bought a strap with bronze hardware and sewed it into a navy adpt strap
Shinola chrono
Steinhart ocean one


----------



## AirForceBlue




----------



## AirForceBlue

Well, posting a pic of my MM300 *WITHOUT* a Nato strap was dumb...sorry about that. And my very first post, too!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

AirForceBlue said:


> Well, posting a pic of my MM300 *WITHOUT* a Nato strap was dumb...sorry about that. And my very first post, too!


It happens, don't beat yourself up.

And welcome fellow Zoomie!


----------



## MKN

AirForceBlue said:


> Well, posting a pic of my MM300 *WITHOUT* a Nato strap was dumb...sorry about that. And my very first post, too!


Lovely watch though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed

Not my photo, but it's too good to not share. Coincidentally though, I do have this same exact watch/strap combo.

Photo credit: Mreal75


----------



## 41Mets

Not loving the feel of natos these days. Either too tight or too loose. But this is the one right now. A blue shark thin seat belt nato.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Stirling Moss

Bronze Invicta Diver. Just got it today. Automatic Seiko guts. $100 way to see the bronze do it's thing. (Hopefully)


----------



## vwtech

brandon\ said:


>


Can't say I have ever seen such a watch on a nato and for some reason I do not hate it.


----------



## GMT-man

Here is something...


----------



## Hidef1080




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Vlance

vwtech said:


> Can't say I have ever seen such a watch on a nato and for some reason I do not hate it.


That's the strangest one I think I've ever seen, but yea, it's unusually not terrible.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

View attachment 13950309


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ewiz240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

Speedy today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Glycine Combat Sub









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgmcaleer

Ball Engineer Master II Skindiver


----------



## illition

& a closeup


----------



## illition

View attachment 13964545


& a closeup
View attachment 13964547


----------



## Heljestrand

OG Seiko diver


----------



## wolfwatch

I have my citizen on a nato.


----------



## Wolfsatz

EzR JB









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## nodnar

Still breaking this one in...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman

Dadding hard with this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo

BB41 on a haveston

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Jo Hande

Seiko807 BLUE WHITE


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G10 for men

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask where you sourced that NATO? Is it as found, or have you removed the piece that runs under the watch head?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b'oris

G10 for men said:


> May I ask where you sourced that NATO? Is it as found, or have you removed the piece that runs under the watch head?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It's a Vintage Bond by Watchgecko in the UK & yes, the second loop has been removed as I find with a smaller wrist and watch, the watch just sits too high on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidef1080




----------



## G10 for men

b'oris said:


> It's a Vintage Bond by Watchgecko in the UK & yes, the second loop has been removed as I find with a smaller wrist and watch, the watch just sits too high on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorted, many thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



__
https://flic.kr/p/2ece3su
 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## oliberg_360

The new Orient Kamasu


----------



## Str8Shave01




----------



## Miggy17




----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Easy Reader Signature on Bond Nato 
New Shoesb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Reader Orange PoP
New Shoesb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kenng012




----------



## kenng012

kenng012 said:


> View attachment 14010243


Forgive me lol, first-time poster!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mattcantwin

Longines Big Eye on Haveston strap.


----------



## 3puttjay

I put my Armies on a NATO since the leather band I had it on finally went kaput. I tried the Armida on the rubber strap it came with and I was disappointed. I'm trying it on the NATO and it feels okay. I see how long it lasts.


----------



## 3puttjay

Sorry here's the picture


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## Sir-Guy

I like that color on the Longines, @mattcantwin. Gives it a great quasi-vintage feel.

Yesterday I switched the OEM blue rubber for this NATO on this Citizen. Not sure how well it works on my 6.5" wrist, though.










You guys are the NATO experts. Thoughts? My wife wasn't a fan at all. She said it made the watch look too casual for the office. I told her I don't wear it to the office as it's a casual watch...!


----------



## 41Mets

rixcafe said:


>


What's this?!

Let's Go Mets!


----------



## excelerater

Been rocking this now as my EDC watch
I am smitten with Domasko


----------



## nodnar

Sir-Guy said:


> I like that color on the Longines, @mattcantwin. Gives it a great quasi-vintage feel.
> 
> Yesterday I switched the OEM blue rubber for this NATO on this Citizen. Not sure how well it works on my 6.5" wrist, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are the NATO experts. Thoughts? My wife wasn't a fan at all. She said it made the watch look too casual for the office. I told her I don't wear it to the office as it's a casual watch...!


If you want a nato look but a little less bulky buckle, here's an Erika's Original on my son's 4.5 wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks for the suggestion, @nodnar. I was actually just thinking about those yesterday when I tried this on!

I want to like wearing this watch, but the stock strap is meant for a bigger wrist than my 6.5". Even though it has holes enough for me to strap it on, the anterior side doesn't conform to my wrist and sort of goes straight down from the lugs, if that makes sense. I think if it were shorter and shaped for a smaller wrist I'd enjoy it a bit more. 

I appreciate the suggestion and photo.


----------



## rmc

Alpine Alpiner GMT


----------



## Nathan356

Tri-color El Primero on a Clockwork Synergy NATO. This watch isn't really known for being paired with a NATO but I think it works really well on them. There is something fun and casual about the design that a good NATO really brings out...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## VaEagle

The Emperor F71 dive watch project, followed by a Helm Komodo


----------



## NU2XPCS

Just received this Bertucci yesterday. Really loving this watch but, am planning on changing the strap to a leather Nato.


----------



## NU2XPCS

Just received this Bertucci yesterday. Really loving this watch but, am planning on changing the strap to a leather Nato.


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Allied Brooke









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ultra7k

Gilt Turtle on a Strapmill Canada black NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Heljestrand

Morning coffee


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## VaEagle

Can a single pass nylon strap (a NATO cousin) nudge its way into this thread? I've been experimenting with different strap options recently on a number of my watches, and have discovered that I tend to like some nylon straps that are similar to NATOs, but with less of the extra strap and rings - like 2-piece RAFs/NATOs, single pass nylon straps, and C&B's new Chevron straps. Here's the Magrette Moana Pacific Diver II 42mm on a new single pass nylon strap from The Watch Prince. I like this combo a lot.


----------



## ATL Jack

What is the consensus on wearing a NATO in a business casual environment? Does it work or not?


----------



## brash47

ATL Jack said:


> What is the consensus on wearing a NATO in a business casual environment? Does it work or not?


Doesn't matter, your choice. Lots of folks wearing fitness bands all day no matter what they wear, your NATO is already out classing that, combined with that watch....no contest.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

ATL Jack said:


> What is the consensus on wearing a NATO in a business casual environment? Does it work or not?


Works very well... i think it depends on the NATO










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Jo Hande

Just got this 60ties Descartes 17J, handwound with a scrap bracelet and have put a nice dark blue natostrap. IMHO looks great now!







Jo from Greece


----------



## Bd314005

I think this belongs on a nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643

This for the next few days!








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## gmads

Airman:









Mido on Barton NATO:









Root Beer GMT:


----------



## MKN

DA46 on bond

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Old pic but I'm wearing this combo today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## charhan

Slim d'Hermes... dresses down way better than I would've thought









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954




----------



## lukeap69

CW C60 Trident Pro MkII









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

WHamilton!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## f2002q

Sinn EZM 10


----------



## dgaddis

Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2952


----------



## ped




----------



## CA805JV

Seiko SUN057 on the airplane, coming into LAX. I had just set it back to PDT.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Shade of Green by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Jo Hande

Today SNKF63J with an Eulit double perlon strap!







greetings, Jo


----------



## Slm643

Vostok Amphibia... BluShark Premium..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

`


----------



## anrex

``


----------



## anrex

```


----------



## anrex

`-


----------



## valsday

Heuer Bundeswehr 1550 SG


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## tmnc

About to go to the beach for a week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## flyingpicasso

Nomos Club


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash

Abyss blue Halios Seaforth gen 3 on a Crown & Buckle nato.


----------



## normunds




----------



## clarencek

My first nato.


----------



## CTSteve

Subby Sunday









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

My first NATO. Now I have 3







for this and an Oris ProPilot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuartb12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Sunday during the movie "Prometheus" and yesterday..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille

My first nato strap got in a trade deal.... I really like it...


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ped

AngelDeVille said:


> My first nato strap got in a trade deal.... I really like it...


It's upside down


----------



## Fastandold

Mako2
Most worn and loved at the moment.


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Glycine Monday


----------



## Sir-Guy

I dig that strap choice, @ToBeDetermined. Really helps with the color and bringing out the bezel.


----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje

Yesterday:








Today:


----------



## BC Wave

anrex said:


> ```


Great photos. What are the 2 white face Seikos (#2 and 4). I'm guessing 2 is Sarb035 - what is the other. Thanks


----------



## BC Wave

Double tap


----------



## Cybotron

.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

OM original

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondowatch2




----------



## dropmyload

Some of the natos here are amazing, where do people find such unique designs?


----------



## AngelDeVille

ped said:


> It's upside down


I'm not liking it the other way, I got my new one in, and having the buckle and folded over end on the outside is irritating.

I'm gonna try it tomorrow, but I don't have any hopes it will stay that way.


----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT #BinnacleBond


----------



## Abhishek.b27

Double Post.


----------



## Abhishek.b27

Oris 65 on a black MOD MKS Nato

View attachment 14227169


----------



## Combat Jump

Wore this Royal Swiss (Marathon knock-off) in Iraq. Found it on eBay before I deployed. Could not get an actual Marathon GSAR in time. Turned out to be a great watch, with bright tritium tubes. I worked at night for most of my tour, and the lume was helpful, as was the rotating bezel to time things - used that feature daily. Now, I won't even consider a watch without a rotating bezel. Oh, and that thing clipped to the Nato strap is an LED light.


----------



## wtma

Citizen BN-0151


----------



## Slm643

Combat Jump said:


> Wore this Royal Swiss (Marathon knock-off) in Iraq. Found it on eBay before I deployed. Could not get an actual Marathon GSAR in time. Turned out to be a great watch, with bright tritium tubes. I worked at night for most of my tour, and the lume was helpful, as was the rotating bezel to time things - used that feature daily. Now, I won't even consider a watch without a rotating bezel. Oh, and that thing clipped to the Nato strap is an LED light.


Cool.. And thank you for your service!
Was the light for reading maps or some other function?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

Seamaster on BluShark (single pass)


----------



## rfortson

Well, due to some bruising on my left wrist, I'm forced to wear my watches on my larger right wrist for the time being. Rather than resize all the bracelets, I'm going with straps right now. Here are a couple that I typically wear on bracelets.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J Fix

My beater Marathon TSAR with a modified bezel insert on a tan NATO. The other is my GSAR on a black NATO.


----------



## raptorrapture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## dropmyload

My vintage 70s Bulova Sea King.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle

I think this watch looks much better on a NATO than on a leather strap:

View attachment ORG_DSC00748.jpg


----------



## dr3ws

Does chevron strap from crown and buckle counts?


----------



## lukeap69

CW C60 Trident Pro mk I









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

Seiko Saturday









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Orange Nato on a Vicky Classic Chrono.


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

38mm Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Going green NATO today.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels

I've considered a NATO / Zulu strap because the ones I've seem are 300mm +/- and thought that would be great to wear over a wetsuit or jacket cuff. Yet I've never seen anyone post a pic like that. Is there another design use for them?


----------



## Brey17




----------



## tvterry1

My Red, White & Blue Lunar Pilot.....b-)









tvterry1,
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## JimD303

Since sold but this was a great July 4th combo!


----------



## shadash

Halios Seaforth


----------



## wis_dad

Amphibia while working again this Saturday.


----------



## brash47

Just arrived from Japan!!!
SCXP163
178/300









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMatt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01

Just a couple of mine:


----------



## BundyBear

Umm.. interesting. Here's my contribution to this thread.


----------



## koolpep

Omega Seamaster with Omega Denim/leather NATO strap.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Finally got the "correct" 18mm strap on her... the 20mm was fine, but this looks better.


----------



## Combat Jump

Royal Swiss with tritium tubes, photo from Camp Slayer, Iraq.


----------



## brash47

Grand Seiko SBGX117









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## Jo Hande

A colornatostrap on my Seiko SNKL07!







Jo


----------



## judg69

Inexpensive but fun 'summer' watch


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calefornia

double post


----------



## Calefornia

Perlon Nato from Crown and Buckle!


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

The JLC NSA Incursion.


----------



## ped




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Jo Hande

Today just grey ! Seiko SNKF63J !
Working on my Welsh Dragoon mozaic ...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## CTSteve

3 ring zulu









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

Same watch, different strap!







Jo


----------



## Jo Hande

sorry double posted ...
Jo


----------



## Wolfsatz

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## koolpep

Grand Seiko SBGN009 50th Anniversary of the Quartz watch:

Bark & Jack Seatbelt Nylon in blue








Omega Denim and leather NATO strap


----------



## bazza.

1665 Red


----------



## Flippster

Black Bay 58 on C&B Chevron strap. It’s very comfortable.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Ordered a new strap. This has gotten manky









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Tongdaeng

Vintage Omega Mark II Racing Dial


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

m``


----------



## khanhdnk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## b'oris




----------



## P.C.




----------



## seansong93

One I miss alot.


----------



## seansong93

One I miss alot.


----------



## MichaelB25

These are the two I usually wear on nato, a Polar Explorer II and a first gen Planet Ocean. They both get worn on rubber straps as well.


----------



## poptop

I'm sure I'll get flak on the Rolex, but I really like fabric straps on my watches









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop

MichaelB25 said:


> These are the two I usually wear on nato, a Polar Explorer II and a first gen Planet Ocean. They both get worn on rubber straps as well.
> 
> View attachment 14786289
> 
> View attachment 14786291


Ahhhhhh. We have the same taste. I have the Polar 216570 on a Erika originals MN strap in the same color. May be the same strap as yours.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower

20200116_144754 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelB25

poptop said:


> Ahhhhhh. We have the same taste. I have the Polar 216570 on a Erika originals MN strap in the same color. May be the same strap as yours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


It really is an underrated nato watch, a rarity among modern rolexes. Between that and the rubber b it barely touches the bracelet.


----------



## BabyJoe




----------



## MissSummerStorm

MichaelB25 said:


> View attachment 14786291


Where did you get this strap from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sleestax

Deep Blue DayNight PC


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

Scurfa D1
.


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## shadash

Zuludiver 298 from Watch Gecko


----------



## mich.g.pan

Hmmm,,,, Feels like a Seiko kind of day.


----------



## hisaac

Seiko 5 SNZH53..


----------



## paul vandermaas

Lorus quartz


----------



## paul vandermaas

Casio Edifice


----------



## wl1150

90's Zodiac Full Lume Diver


----------



## adhesiv

MKII Paradive Gen3 on Toxic NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

Timex Expedition on Toxic Bond NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101

Seiko 5


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CTSteve

Hamilton field









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## b'oris




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Independent George




----------



## OmegaP99




----------



## wis_dad

I put the Speedy on a nato for the first time in a long while.


----------



## dan_bsht

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Doninvt




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleestax

Waiting time on WUS while waiting for kids to finish at the indoor trampoline park.


----------



## Robinoz




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## dan_bsht

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Jo Hande

Colourstrap on a Seiko SNKF63J


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14

My Spectre loves a NATO!






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## horrij1




----------



## morrison2951

Invicta COSC chrono on new colors blue Phenomenato.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Zulu strap


----------



## morrison2951

Say what you want about Invicta, but this Swiss auto Chronometer on a Bond NATO is a looker.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

The brand new Tudor BlackBay on a perfectly matching black/blue adjustable NATO strap by WB Original 









Pic by @rolopalooza


----------



## davidinjackson

Barton Bands James Bond.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Jo Hande

My Seiko SNK803 (mod) on a beige matching strap.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Morgs65




----------



## Jasper110

Nearly didn't have this on a NATO...


----------



## Vario




----------



## Jo Hande

Today, sunny sunday, SNK371


----------



## Cart3rlfc

Classic combo









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cart3rlfc

Borealis estoril









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## fedlikenot

Orient Mako II- Smurf bezel mod, on a time+ Military Nato.

For more Nato pics check out my Instagram, especially if you like budget friendly divers; @MostlyNatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Picked up yet another Omega NATO for my Seamaster 300 MC "Spectre"

Not sure if it's the time of year, but really digging the green!


----------



## SaMaster14

Also, my Seiko!


----------



## Jasper110

Rubber NATO by YellowDog


----------



## Panatime

Two Piece Olive Nato on a Timex Weekender.


----------



## William

As long as we are including ZULUs;


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## mark2828

Omega Speedmaster Reduced Automatic


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## fedlikenot

Grey nato on a diver seems like a perfect combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot

Orange nato on my smurf mod Orient Mako II.

*Follow my watch only IG @MostlyNatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labcoatguy

Cartier Santos on a leather NATO


----------



## Louie777

Stowa Marine Original


----------



## kritameth

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Mil-Spec for Hoedonkey.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Eugene Hot

First rotation Blacksea wardrobe.

Classic








Retro








Navy








Sport








Dressy








Brutal








Risque









Which image do you like best? And what should I add?


----------



## SgtHooch504

Can't believe how much I love this combo.

Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## fedlikenot

Long work day is finally over.










*Instagram = @MostlyNatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## kritameth

BP FF Mil-Spec on Terry's (of Toxic NATOs) UTE NATO, In The Shop: The Search For The Perfect NATO-Style Strap Is Over.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Single-pass straps are better.


----------



## kritameth

Eugene Hot said:


> Single-pass straps are better.


Better is subjective, but many NATOs can be ordered as a single-pass, and it's also a simple DIY.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Why not? Elastic is comfortable and cost less than two dollars.










RAF from timefactors used more 10 years is perfect. 









Chinese for 2-3 dollars works 5-7 years...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## FatTuesday

Victorinox Air Boss


----------



## FatTuesday

Seiko Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## FatTuesday

Omega Planet Ocean


----------



## FatTuesday

Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## FatTuesday

Steinhart Ocean One Green on Horween leather NATO.


----------



## FatTuesday

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## FatTuesday

Seiko Sumo Scuba


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## deozed

UTE nylon strap from Hodinkee


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Melissakis

I've come to realize that I don't like NATO straps. They are not as classy as leather or canvas, nor as waterproof as rubber. Some (natostraps.com) I find them stiff and thick, some (Zuludiver, Meyhofer) I find them thin.
BUT they are very comfortable and, most of all, very easily swappable. I guess I'll keep wearing them...


----------



## JLVox

Tuesday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dondiletante

SKX007 on a Phoenix G10 admiralty grey.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Arainach




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Arainach




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jovani




----------



## WiZARD7

Blue Lagoon on PhenomeNato


----------



## Arainach

Moose Strap Co. Blue/Gray


----------



## R_P_C

A favorite is my Seiko SRPA21 on a nato


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## VoyTirando

I'll play .


----------



## North Straps

Sinn 556 on North Straps Premium Nato...


----------



## clockworksynergy

2 Piece Heavy NATO Strap | 18mm - 26mm | Clockwork Synergy


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## horrij1




----------



## munizfire




----------



## Melissakis

It's very cheap and of low quality, but it fits my outfit.


----------



## Vario

My customer's photo


----------



## illition

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 16164132


That’s really nice! Where did you get the NATO with canvas keepers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOfGears

This NATO or Zulu (?) with blackout hardware really brought the life back to my Shturmanskie Gagarin. Which IMHO didn't look dressy, but rather tacky with a brown 20mm leather strap.










Vs leather?










My Vostok used to be on an orange Zulu.


----------



## horrij1

illition said:


> That’s really nice! Where did you get the NATO with canvas keepers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stock Blancpain 50 fathoms strap. They are nice, but not even close to worth what they are asking for them.


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa Flieger Klassik Handaufzug with black hands on a WatchBandit Original Nato.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Rodentman




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## clockworksynergy

All Our NATO Straps Collection: NATO Straps | NATO Watch Bands | Clockwork Synergy


----------



## Melissakis

Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr Dual Time Titanium on Miro's strap NATO PVD "Slate" Slate-grey


----------



## Chrispy1

NickinNYC said:


> Omega Deville Rome 1960 on Hondikee Kangaroo Leather NATO
> 
> View attachment 1997130


Perfect with the off-white sweater! (I work in fashion)


----------



## Melissakis

Citizen NY0040 on Miro's Time HC Seatbelt Nato "Caribe" blue


----------



## snowbongo




----------



## fedlikenot

Instagram = @MostlyNatos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JML

Centric Lightwell Field Watch Mark III with a North Straps elastic single-pass NATO.


----------



## maliboo74

Crown and Buckle









BluShark


----------



## maliboo74

New Bark and Jack strap.


----------



## deepsea03

SPB053 on BluShark NATO


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Guster16

Steiny on a bond









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## clockworksynergy

Clockwork Synergy revamp website. Check our new design and share your feedback about the website: Clockwork Synergy Watch Bands | Shop The Best Watch Straps Online


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Panerai 1218 on Crown & Buckle NATO


----------



## Michael Day

Single pass nato...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jo Hande

SNK809 Mod ...


----------



## Rossgallin

I strapped a NATO on the DLC wine watch mastery of Sablier for the weekend. This case is perfect for any strap


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SRP659J1


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Nighthawk 
















BJ7017-17W


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Pat450




----------



## vtnzrtx

I'll play...


----------



## Camguy




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## pteranodon




----------



## Nokie




----------



## TeeFuce

Picking up this strap for this watch Friday.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## TeeFuce

TeeFuce said:


> Picking up this strap for this watch Friday.
> View attachment 17121427


Bought it with AD store credit but will install it when the weather gets nice:


----------



## TheGanzman

The L-O-N-G lugs on these two C-B's fairly BEG for NATO/Zulu and NOTHING else (too much "air" showing otherwise), so I bought a pair of MkII Nytex straps for them:


----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot

These are some of NATO's, I've been running from *Blue Shark:


























*


----------



## JML

Traser Commander on Prometheus Design Works (modded as single-pass). All Ti.


----------

